# Joico Kpak New steam Iron



## charmtreese (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a must have for me in 2010...can't wait until it's release!!! It's going to be marketed as the first iron that reconstructs as it straightens.  What do you guys think?  I likey!!!!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 26, 2010)

Now *this* looks good, but then I love me a bit of steam!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 26, 2010)

More info: 

The Joico K-Pak Reconstrx Vapor Iron is the first iron that reconstructs as you style. This reconstructing iron gives faster, gentler smoothing and styling. It leaves hair healthier and shinier than before. 

 The Joico K Pak Reconstrx Vapor Iron has a special chamber to hold the Joico K-Pak Reconstrx Vapor Fuel, a revolutionary liquid that transforms with heat into a deep-penetrating vapor that delivers all the benefits of Joico K Pak as you style. With every pass, hair is infused with the Vaporfuel, decreasing hair breakage by 40%. It also reduces color loss and minimizes straightening time. 

 For the first time, you don't have to choose between the style you want and the healthy hair you deserve with Joico K-Pak Reconstrx Vapor Iron. 

 Joico K-Pak Reconstrx Vapor Iron Benefits:



 Reservoir to hold VaporFuel.
 1.25" vented ceramic/silicone hybrid plates
 Ceramic Heat technology
 9-foot-long tangle free cord
 Auto Shut off feature turns iron off after 120 minutes of non-use
 Adjustable temperature control takes you from 284 degrees to 410 degrees in seconds.
 Closure latch for easy storage and travel.
 
 FAQ



 How often will I have to refill the iron reservoir with Joico Kpak Reconstrx Vapor Fuel? While usage varies, depending on hair type and length, each fill should typically be enough for 2 to 3 full head styling.
 Can I use something other than VaporFuel in the Reconstrx Vaporiron? No, it is not recommended. Reconstrx VaporFuel is specially formulated for use with the Joico Kpak Reconstrx Vaporiron. The use of other liquids may cause damage to the iron.
 Can I use Reconstrx VaporFuel without the iron? It is most effective when delivered as a vapor through the Joico K-Pak Reconstrx Vapor Iron.
 Should the VaporFuel be used every time I use the iron? Yes, use of the VaporFuel ensures hair reconstruction and protection with every pass.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 26, 2010)

Now this is DEEEEEP...I don't know how to flat iron but I will learn!!


----------



## ILYandY (Jan 26, 2010)

The description have me sold where can you get it from?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 26, 2010)

I am a sucker for the Joico marketing. Their products rock so I have no doubt about this. Is the iron out yet? I want it.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 26, 2010)

Stop it, Charm.  Just stop it...  

Whipping out the credit card ....


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just when you think you're done with purchasing flat irons-

This sounds really good.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh helllll naw.

I'm gettin' this.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy Moly...Im got to have one. Just when i thought i was finished buying for now.  Well the withdrawal didnt go long.


----------



## likeacharm (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow...I have a 4 flat irons that I never use, but I can't resist this!


----------



## hair7 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cant wait to get it!  What's the anticipated date?


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have 2, but I am getting this one for sure. I just hope it won't be too expensive!


----------



## Kacie (Jan 26, 2010)

The word *VaporFuel* made my heart skip a beat.  I'm all in.


----------



## Ang! (Jan 26, 2010)

Found this flyer online for demos to professionals . . . 

http://statekc.com/UserFiles/Documents/education/K-PAK Transformation and Vapor Iron Demo Flyers.pdf


----------



## Ang! (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like it is going to take a minute . . .


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 26, 2010)

Look at all the pjs in here going crazy! 

It does sound good though


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 26, 2010)

I would so get this when my hair is long enough to grip it.


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 26, 2010)

OOOOOMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGG :reddancer:


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jan 26, 2010)

*According to Joico, the first shipment of this iron was shipped to distributors on January 15th, so ask around! Apparently, it should start showing up any time now =]*


----------



## milly55 (Jan 26, 2010)

How much is it?


----------



## Arian (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow.....


----------



## cmbodley (Jan 26, 2010)

See I knew there was a reason that I did not buy the Maxiglide. I am SO getting this?


----------



## Rain20 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wonder if you could put the vapor fuel into the maxiglide reservoir?


----------



## Jazzlyric (Jan 26, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Look at all the pjs in here going crazy!
> 
> It does sound good though


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jan 26, 2010)

I am so sold... I don't like my Maxi glide... I prefer a more traditional flatiron with no teeth. Thanks Op for passing along the info! LHCF is going to single-handedly boost the sales of this Iron to number 1!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 26, 2010)

I want one ASAP!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 26, 2010)

Oooooh!
I want a steam iron and I already got my money back for the maxiglide (hated it!).
How much is this one and can I use it with anything but the k-pak vapor-fluid product thingy?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 26, 2010)

*rocks back and forth*

I don't need it. 
I don't need it.
I don't need it...but I want it so bad.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't see the difference between just spraying heat a heat protectant with silk proteins onto your hair before passing the flat iron over your hair. 

I guess the use of the words "steam" and made-up "vapor fuel" are good marketing...

What's in the VaporFuel? Is it going to weigh your hair down? Make it sticky? IDK, I guess it's good for people who are already fans of Joico.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 26, 2010)

I wonder what the ceramic/silicone hybrid plates are like?:sweet:


----------



## Amari (Jan 26, 2010)

Eeevery time I log in, theres always something new to take my money.I need to give LHCF a break for a while...


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Jan 26, 2010)

Awwww sookie sookie now!!


----------



## mstar (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't think I'd want to use the K-PAK reconstructor liquid every time I flat iron. 

It does sound like an innovative product though.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 26, 2010)

Is it a clever concept by Joico or not? They say you have to use their Vapor liquid each time you use the iron, so I suppose that's what most folks will do, ensuring Joico are on to a nice little earner.  Either that or people will be put off by this very fact.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jan 26, 2010)

Solitude said:


> I don't see the difference between just spraying heat a heat protectant with silk proteins onto your hair before passing the flat iron over your hair.
> 
> I guess the use of the words "steam" and made-up "vapor fuel" are good marketing...
> 
> What's in the VaporFuel? Is it going to weigh your hair down? Make it sticky? IDK, I guess it's good for people who are already fans of Joico.





Awww. you brought me down from my buzz. I wanted this but I had a bad time with Joico's Smoothing Balm. Gave me serious poof and frizz when I was trying to be straight that week.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 26, 2010)

Solitude said:


> I don't see the difference between just spraying heat a heat protectant with silk proteins onto your hair before passing the flat iron over your hair.
> 
> I guess the use of the words "steam" and made-up "vapor fuel" are good marketing...
> 
> What's in the VaporFuel? Is it going to weigh your hair down? Make it sticky? IDK, I guess it's good for people who are already fans of Joico.



In theory, the iron should work differently than applying heat protectant and silk proteins.
I was thinking that it'd infuse your hair with protein and whatever else is in the vapor, instead of just covering your hair with it. It's supposed to be deep penetrating. If that's what it does, then it shouldn't make your hair sticky or gross...it's putting stuff inside the hair, not on top of it. Theoretically, you shouldn't be able to feel the vapor on your hair afterwards.

 As far as heaviness goes, it may add some weight...I know that when I steam my hair with plain water, it's heavier than normal. But even that isn't so bad, I think, because you need a little weight to your hair to get the right amount of body. People with really fine hair will know what I'm talking about..if your hair is too light, it won't move correctly. You need some ballast to really get it to swang. So we'll see. 

I've never used a Joico product in my life, but I'm pretty excited to see what the reviews look like. It would be pretty cool if the iron really worked.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm excited about this.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 26, 2010)

I love all things Joico.


they could sell me poop on a stick


----------



## coli (Jan 26, 2010)

Three words.  Kerastase Ciment Thermique.  It does the same thing but you can use your own flat iron.  ...just saying.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jan 26, 2010)

coli said:


> Three words.  Kerastase Ciment Thermique.  It does the same thing but you can use your own flat iron.  ...just saying.



I have and love Ciment Thermique. Still want the Joico iron though


----------



## la mosca (Jan 26, 2010)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I have and love Ciment Thermique. *Still want the Joico iron though*


 


Totally.  I know it's a gimmick but . . .

Me WANT!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 26, 2010)

Awww, I have to get this! My hair loves Joico  Since everything I've used from them has worked on my hair, I pretty much trust my strands will be in good hands  Good thing I didn't make a no heat vow this year.


----------



## kblc06 (Jan 26, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! IIIIIIIII WILLLLLLLLL RESISSSSSSSTTTTT !!! But I LLLLLOOOOOOOVVVEEEE all things Joico


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 26, 2010)

Ang! said:


> Looks like it is going to take a minute . . .



Cosmoprof will have it.  Im checking with them in the morning to find out the price.


----------



## kittykhat (Jan 27, 2010)

I so want this but my hair is too short to use it...Oh well...


----------



## winnettag (Jan 27, 2010)

Interesting.  Looking forward to the reviews!


----------



## cmbodley (Jan 27, 2010)

I went to Trade Secret yesterday, the girl had not heard of the iron, but said that since they carry all of their products then eventually they would have it. "_Eventually_"  I don't want to hear eventually, I want to hear "Yes we will have that in a few days" oh well


----------



## jazzyto (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad I held off on buying a more expensive iron!! My GVP will do until I can get this one.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 27, 2010)

This sounds very interesting...I have been wanting a steam iron and have been holding off getting the maxiglide. I would love to try this out but I want to see the results in action. Also I wonder the price and how much will the vaporfuel cost once you run out?


----------



## Toy (Jan 27, 2010)

I love all things Joico,I will have to purchase this.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Called BeautyMart.com today they said they should have it for sale by next week.  They already have it listed on their site but not for sale yet.  As for prices the rep was not sure she said it will be between $100.00 and $200.00.  So i will be checking their site all next week.


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 27, 2010)

Solitude said:


> I don't see the difference between just spraying heat a heat protectant with silk proteins onto your hair before passing the flat iron over your hair.
> 
> I guess the use of the words "steam" and made-up "vapor fuel" are good marketing...
> 
> What's in the VaporFuel? Is it going to weigh your hair down? Make it sticky? IDK, I guess it's good for people who are already fans of Joico.



No! No party-poopers!!


----------



## Lynn84 (Jan 27, 2010)

Noooo I just bought a Maxiglide. I need to stay away from this thread


----------



## fatimablush (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow... i love that.

I hope you can use it on natural or transitioning hair in case i want to transition again..(I know i will be doing this since i am in the wig challenge)​


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 27, 2010)

Cosmoprof is getting it this week and the cost is 99 bucks!!!


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 27, 2010)

Between a new steamer, this, and other hair products my tax return won't go far


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 27, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> Cosmoprof is getting it this week and the cost is 99 bucks!!!


 
Well now, that don't seem too bad at all.  Ok Charm, I'm not mad at you anymore.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jan 27, 2010)

will natural hair straighten if there is steam involved?


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hungry said:


> will natural hair straighten if there is steam involved?


 

Yes, many naturals swear by the maxiglide and that uses steam to straighten.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 27, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> Cosmoprof is getting it this week and the cost is 99 bucks!!!



I have one 2 mins away from my house . I'm gonna accidently call over there to see if they have have it


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 27, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> This is a must have for me in 2010...can't wait until it's release!!! It's going to be marketed as the first iron that reconstructs as it straightens. What do you guys think? I likey!!!!


 
Keep us posted.  I don't have a Cosmoprof in my area so I'll have to find a retailer online.

Thanks for the heads up (_as my Maxiglide sits in the drawer with the twist tie still on from -0- use _)


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 27, 2010)

I wonder though if this is just an affordable version of a nanokeratin treatment.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds like an upgraded Maxiglide, waits for it to show up in my Marshall's or TjMaxx. 

I don't know why, cause I never flat iron.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 27, 2010)

subdamnscribing


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 27, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> Cosmoprof is getting it this week and the cost is 99 bucks!!!




Excellent, i have one of those near me too, and i just called and they said they should have by the end of the week and yes its $99.00.  I can live with that price.  One thing is a long time ago i tried to go there and purchase some stuff and they told me i needed a beauty license, so i hope that's not the case now.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 27, 2010)

^^^ Yea I just called and you do have to have a license to shop there. Something about "professional use only" and "diversion" . If anyone knows of an online retailer please PM me


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 27, 2010)

DARN!!! Well i wont bother going there.  I mentioned i saw it on Beauty-Mart.com, they said next week and you dont need a license. I have also seen on this site for sale in Feburary 2010

http://www.salonconcepts.com/Images/11017SAC.pdf


----------



## Odd One (Jan 27, 2010)

They have got to stop with all those brand new revolutionary hair saving products 

Im a poor student


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 27, 2010)

I want this.  today
now
i need it
where is it?
where can i get it?

(((scratching my neck and looking like pookie)))  it be cawlin me.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 27, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I want this.  today
> now
> i need it
> where is it?
> ...



I feel the same way, im shivering and smacking my arm.  Im ready to buy now.


----------



## shtow (Jan 27, 2010)

Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute....

The steam.  It hurts and can be damaging if the steam is too close to the scalp.  That's why when you maxiglide and use steam, you don't steam near the scalp/roots.  So if you are hittin' the roots with this flat iron, won't it hurt?  Is the steam automatic?


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 27, 2010)

shtow said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute....
> 
> The steam.  It hurts and can be damaging if the steam is too close to the scalp.  That's why when you maxiglide and use steam, you don't steam near the scalp/roots.  So if you are hittin' the roots with this flat iron, won't it hurt?  Is the steam automatic?



HUmmmmm this is a valid point.  There is a cd tutorial with the set but, i myself like to flat iron my roots. So this is something i will look into


----------



## theislandoll (Jan 27, 2010)

and I was about to purchase my first flat iron (sedu) tomorrow! I think this is a sign


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 27, 2010)

I wonder what the vaporfuel is exactly? Doesn't sound like steam; probably more like a liquid heat protectant???? Very interesting!?!


----------



## amyflower (Jan 28, 2010)

ILYandY said:


> The description have me sold where can you get it from?



I just ordered mine from here: http://www.rigona.com/joico-k-pak-reconstrx-vaporiron.html

They also have a very nice intro video there


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Jan 28, 2010)

Just ordered mine too!!! Should be getting it next week!!


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 28, 2010)

shtow said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute....
> 
> The steam.  It hurts and can be damaging if the steam is too close to the scalp.  That's why when you maxiglide and use steam, you don't steam near the scalp/roots.  So if you are hittin' the roots with this flat iron, won't it hurt?  Is the steam automatic?



I see in the video just like it was mentioned here you cant put it at the root of the hair cause of the steam or vapor.  In the video you see the stylist starting like a 1/2 inch from the root. That kinda defeats the purpose for me cause i like to get right at the root of my hair.


----------



## Dauntless (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't wait to hear and see Reviews and youtube tutorials!!!!!


----------



## shtow (Jan 28, 2010)

tomnikids3 said:


> I see in the video just like it was mentioned here you cant put it at the root of the hair cause of the steam or vapor.  In the video you see the stylist starting like a 1/2 inch from the root. That kinda defeats the purpose for me cause i like to get right at the root of my hair.



Thanks.  I won't be getting it.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmm, I like getting at my roots as well. Ehh, I still want it but will put off getting it until I read some reviews and see some pictures of results from the iron.


----------



## cmbodley (Jan 29, 2010)

me want it too.


----------



## Kimiche (Jan 29, 2010)

I will be waiting on reviews for this iron before I take the plunge.


----------



## amyflower (Jan 29, 2010)

well, I'm thinking that if it doesn't damage my hair as much as standard flat irons - I'm better off with this one even if I can't use it right at the roots. Anyways, I'll post a review after I get this iron and try it out.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jan 29, 2010)

Awwwww maaaaann!!!  I refuse to get sucked into buying this.  I.cannot.buy.this!!!



Hungry said:


> will natural hair straighten if there is steam involved?


 
 Yes ... I'm 100% natural and I recently purchased a Maxiglide.  I thought the steam feature would make my natural hair poof and revert easily, but it did just the opposite for me.  It made my hair silky and infused my strands with moisture.  Sounds like this iron would do the same thing.



Kurlee said:


> subdamnscribing


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 29, 2010)

I picking up mine today from Cosmoprof!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 29, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> I picking up mine today from Cosmoprof!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!


 
Not that I have one in my area, but how much is it there?  Beauty-mart said they will have next week for sure for $150.

I made the mistake "first" of calling a beauty supply store in my area and they said $109 with tax, however, at the end of the call asked if I was a beautician because they only sale to licensed beauticians.

Soooo now I have $109 stuck in my head...


----------



## taz007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Subscribing for Charmtreese's update  ...


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 29, 2010)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Not that I have one in my area, but how much is it there?  Beauty-mart said they will have next week for sure for $150.
> 
> I made the mistake "first" of calling a beauty supply store in my area and they said $109 with tax, however, at the end of the call asked if I was a beautician because they only sale to licensed beauticians.
> 
> Soooo now I have $109 stuck in my head...



It's $99.  I have a cosmprof card though.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 29, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> It's $99. I have a cosmprof card though.


 
Uggh...just the thought that it's cheaper makes me sick.  Say it's $200 every where and I'm like, "ok", but just knowing it's cheaper puts me on a mission.

Guess I could wait until trade secret/beauty express gets on board 

Thanks for the response CT.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 29, 2010)

so would you still need to use a heat protector?


----------



## Kimiche (Jan 29, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> I picking up mine today from Cosmoprof!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!


 
I'm sure you'll let us know your results with the iron.  Hope it works.


----------



## HKKelly (Jan 29, 2010)

The box for my MG is sitting on the bed, invoice says 1/7 --> I'm within my 30 days --> it's going back.  This this Vapo-whatever iron better be good!


----------



## tdwillis (Jan 29, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> It's $99. I have a cosmprof card though.


 
How did you get a cosmprof card? I want one!


----------



## amyflower (Jan 29, 2010)

just got a shipping confirmation so I should have it early next week. Somehow I'm very excited about this iron. Will post reviews after I try it.


----------



## Ang! (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah!!!!!!!  Can't wait to hear the results - the pj in me is kicking in something fierce!


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 29, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> I picking up mine today from Cosmoprof!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!



I can't wait to see how it works out for you. You will be one of the first ones to try it here. I wish the Cosmoprof by me would sell to the public.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 29, 2010)

tdwillis said:


> How did you get a cosmprof card? I want one!



Im a cosmetology student, so I have a student card. Unfortunately, I'm not using direct heat until late Feb (for the bronner bros. show)! However, I will be using it next week on the first client that request a flat iron!!!!  

BTW:  Those of you ordering online make sure you order the K-pak liquid fuel stuff. I'm not sure if it comes with the Iron's sold online.


----------



## ryanshope (Jan 29, 2010)

Mmmh...nah nah..not falling for this one--I already got 5 flat irons, 2 hooded dryers and more ish then a little bit cuz of LHCF.

I haven't even broken the seal on the Hana Elite yet.. :-(

I will get me some of this Kerastase Ciment Thermique though..


**Storms out of thread**


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jan 30, 2010)

charm, have you picked up your iron yet?


----------



## Dauntless (Jan 30, 2010)

BUMPING


----------



## me-T (Jan 30, 2010)

i'mma need for these threads to stop popping up! i have other things i need to get w/ my income tax check!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 30, 2010)

Did yall check out the videos on the joico website? I was looking today all drooling at the screen.


----------



## HKKelly (Jan 30, 2010)

WhY. DID. I. ORDER. THIS???    I seriously need to go on LHCF hiatus.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 30, 2010)

Solitude said:


> I don't see the difference between just spraying heat a heat protectant with silk proteins onto your hair before passing the flat iron over your hair.
> 
> I guess the use of the words "steam" and made-up "vapor fuel" are good marketing...
> 
> What's in the VaporFuel? Is it going to weigh your hair down? Make it sticky? IDK, I guess it's good for people who are already fans of Joico.


 

Yep............ The whole "Vapor Fuel" could be a challenge... they keep you comin' back....


----------



## aegis (Jan 31, 2010)

waits for updates


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 31, 2010)

I guess eventually with technology they have to make these flat irons better for hair and a little bit less damaging.

watching the vids now not too impressed (that's just me) hopefully you ladies that purchase it will have reviews on it soon.

i'm telling soon no ones' hair will be damaged with the products and tools that will be coming out


----------



## ILYandY (Jan 31, 2010)

I really want this but I think I might be going over my head I already got 7 irons....I guess I'll wait for reviews.

Ladies who get this iron please post a detailed review with pictures please or a youtube video would be good too.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 31, 2010)

I will try the vaporfuel in my maxiglide. For whoever said they don't like the teeth on the MG, it should have come with a flat plate. You don't have to use it with teeth.


----------



## Mleah (Jan 31, 2010)

Can someone post a link to a video...pretty, pretty please?


----------



## Amari (Jan 31, 2010)

I just brought a Maxiglide I can't justify getting this!
Oh man,I'll probably keep looking at it on websites and give in by next week sometime.I need more will power so I can stay out of this thread...


----------



## me-T (Jan 31, 2010)

about not gettin to the roots...
what if i used a tension comb to grip the hair at the bottom and guard my scalp?


----------



## winnettag (Jan 31, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> I guess eventually with technology they have to make these flat irons better for hair and a little bit less damaging.
> 
> *i'm telling soon no ones' hair will be damaged with the products and tools that will be coming out*


 

Now that would be wonderful!


----------



## amyflower (Feb 1, 2010)

So I got my vaporiron today. Gave it a try already and really liked it. It basically can be used as a regular iron or the vaporiron - there's a button on the bottom of the iron to turn the vapor feature on or off. I used it at the roots and didn't have any burning feeling - vapor mostly stays inside and is absorbed by the hair. But even if there would be I could turn off the vapor release at the roots. Hair feels and looks smoother, shinier and not dry like after a regular iron so this k-pak fuel really works. I also like that there's a light that indicates when the temperature that I set is reached. I has a longer cord which I think is convenient. It also rotates at the base of the iron. Those are little things but the most important thing ofcourse is that it doesn't damage the hair as regular irons and infuses it with protective solution. I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## HKKelly (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine literally just got here as I was about to post a thanks for your review!  Yeah!


----------



## winnettag (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^^Wow.  They have fast shipping!


----------



## HKKelly (Feb 1, 2010)

winnettag said:


> ^^^^Wow. They have fast shipping!


 
Yes!  I ordered Friday afternoon!  It came from Ny --> Atl, priority mail
Tracking said that I wouldn't get it until tomorrow, I was so shocked when the USPS lady came to the door!  I'm excited!  I think I'll make today a shampoo day!


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^^Please let us know how it works for you. I have yet to use mine!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Feb 1, 2010)

I wanna see pictures as well ladies!!!!


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 1, 2010)

amyflower said:


> So I got my vaporiron today. Gave it a try already and really liked it. It basically can be used as a regular iron or the vaporiron - there's a button on the bottom of the iron to turn the vapor feature on or off. I used it at the roots and didn't have any burning feeling - vapor mostly stays inside and is absorbed by the hair. But even if there would be I could turn off the vapor release at the roots. Hair feels and looks smoother, shinier and not dry like after a regular iron so this k-pak fuel really works. I also like that there's a light that indicates when the temperature that I set is reached. I has a longer cord which I think is convenient. It also rotates at the base of the iron. Those are little things but the most important thing ofcourse is that it doesn't damage the hair as regular irons and infuses it with protective solution. I'm glad I bought it.



Thats all i needed to hear my roots can get done, im in there like swimwear...let me see where im gonna get this.


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 1, 2010)

Bint Yusef said:


> I will try the vaporfuel in my maxiglide. For whoever said they don't like the teeth on the MG, it should have come with a flat plate. You don't have to use it with teeth.


 
This was my first thought when I was watching the video but I am wondering if it will clog it up or whatever the issue is because you are suppose to use distilled water and not regular water in the Maxiglide. If you decide to try it please post your results


----------



## Bint Yusef (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can just get the vapor fuel?


----------



## me-T (Feb 1, 2010)

how well does it work without the vapor fuel?


----------



## Bint Yusef (Feb 1, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> This was my first thought when I was watching the video but I am wondering if it will clog it up or whatever the issue is because you are suppose to use distilled water and not regular water in the Maxiglide. If you decide to try it please post your results


Will do. I have never used distilled water. I always take it straight out of the tap. I wonder how thick the vapor fuel.

To the ladies that have the iron what is the consistency of the fuel, is water like or what?

Thanks


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 1, 2010)

pics plz of your hair before and after


----------



## Dauntless (Feb 1, 2010)

BUMPING


----------



## la mosca (Feb 1, 2010)

Argh!  You people are going to be the ruination of me!    *Searches for local distributors*


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess I'll be saying adios to my Sedu cause I CAN'T WAIT to get my hands on this thing!!!! I LOVE JOICO!!


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Feb 2, 2010)

wow!  I have been off of the PJ train for such a long time and I usually giggle at new products/techniques.  BUT this one has me pretty much sold.  I am soooo excited and it feels soooo good.  LOL.  I just called up ulta cause i'm ready to buy today but i'd much rather get it for $99 rather than $150.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Im on a mission to get today but i want to see if i can get it for less than $160.00.  If im successful i will let you ladies know.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 2, 2010)

Houston ladies, I found a local distributor for this flat iron.  The name is Salon Source, and they are selling it for $109 plus tax and shipping.  (Unfortunately, I can't just go there and pick it up; they are shipping it out to me.)  They are shipping it today, so I should receive it tomorrow.  Can't wait; I've been using my old T3 for about 5 years.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 2, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Houston ladies, I found a local distributor for this flat iron.  The name is Salon Source, and they are selling it for $109 plus tax and shipping.  (Unfortunately, I can't just go there and pick it up; they are shipping it out to me.)  They are shipping it today, so I should receive it tomorrow.  Can't wait; I've been using my old T3 for about 5 years.



Do you have a web address, cause i sure will be ordering today as well.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 2, 2010)

tomnikids3 said:


> Do you have a web address, cause i sure will be ordering today as well.



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, La Mosca, I found the web site, and I have ordered mine just now, and the price was right $123.49 total with shipping.  Did I remember to say THANK YOU!


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't wait for more updates.    Where are you ladies finding this online, can I have a link please?


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kimiche said:


> I can't wait for more updates.    Where are you ladies finding this online, can I have a link please?



http://www.salonsource.biz/manufacturers.php


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 2, 2010)

Can we order from Salon Source via their website or do we need to call and order? 

Thanks


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 2, 2010)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Can we order from Salon Source via their website or do we need to call and order?
> 
> Thanks



I called, doesnt look like u can do from the site.  Here is the number  1-800-789-3211.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 2, 2010)

tomnikids3 said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, La Mosca, I found the web site, and I have ordered mine just now, and the price was right $123.49 total with shipping. Did I remember to say THANK YOU!


 
You're welcome!



It~Can~Grow said:


> Can we order from Salon Source via their website or do we need to call and order?
> 
> Thanks


 
I ordered by telephone. I'm not sure about ordering through the website.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 2, 2010)

la mosca said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered by telephone. I'm not sure about ordering through the website.




They dont ask for a license # or anything?


----------



## la mosca (Feb 2, 2010)

Auburn said:


> They dont ask for a license # or anything?


 
No, they don't.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 2, 2010)

la mosca said:


> No, they don't.



Holy moly! Im on it! 
Thanks a million!


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 3, 2010)

Do any of you ladies know what ingredients are in the vapor fuel?


----------



## la mosca (Feb 3, 2010)

Kimiche said:


> Do any of you ladies know what ingredients are in the vapor fuel?


 

Here are the Vapor Fuel ingredients:  Water/Aqua/Eau, PEG-12 Dimethicone, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Aleurites Moluccana Seed Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cocodimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Keratin, Hydrolyzed Keratin PG-Propyl Methylsilanediol, Psidium Guajava Fruit Extract, Oenonthera Biennis (Evening Primrose) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Tocopheryl Acetate, Allantoin, Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate, Glycerin, Glycolipids, Hyaluronic Acid, Thioctic Acid, Citric Acid, Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane, DMDM Hydantoin.

Intriguing!

I just got my iron and Vapor Fuel refill today.  I'm going to give it a whirl on Friday.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 3, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Here are the Vapor Fuel ingredients:  Water/Aqua/Eau, PEG-12 Dimethicone, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Aleurites Moluccana Seed Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cocodimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Keratin, Hydrolyzed Keratin PG-Propyl Methylsilanediol, Psidium Guajava Fruit Extract, Oenonthera Biennis (Evening Primrose) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Tocopheryl Acetate, Allantoin, Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate, Glycerin, Glycolipids, Hyaluronic Acid, Thioctic Acid, Citric Acid, Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane, DMDM Hydantoin.
> 
> Intriguing!
> 
> I just got my iron and Vapor Fuel refill today.  I'm going to give it a whirl on Friday.



Whoa..you got yours quick.  I cant wait its like xmas time for me.  I will be using Sunday so i guess we will have plenty reviews this weekend.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 3, 2010)

tomnikids3 said:


> *Whoa..you got yours quick. I cant wait its like xmas time for me.* I will be using Sunday so i guess we will have plenty reviews this weekend.


 
I know!  It's because I was dealing with a distributor in my city, and they put it in the mail yesterday.  Honestly, I wanted to just drive to their offices and pick it up yesterday LOL, but they told me they had to ship it.  I absolutely cannot wait to try it out.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 3, 2010)

subscribing!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 3, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Here are the Vapor Fuel ingredients:  Water/Aqua/Eau, PEG-12 Dimethicone, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Aleurites Moluccana Seed Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cocodimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Keratin, Hydrolyzed Keratin PG-Propyl Methylsilanediol, Psidium Guajava Fruit Extract, Oenonthera Biennis (Evening Primrose) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Tocopheryl Acetate, Allantoin, Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate, Glycerin, Glycolipids, Hyaluronic Acid, Thioctic Acid, Citric Acid, Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane, DMDM Hydantoin.
> 
> Intriguing!
> 
> I just got my iron and Vapor Fuel refill today.  I'm going to give it a whirl on Friday.


those ingredients sound fantastic! geeeeeeeeeeezzzzzz! where are you guys ordering this iron and fuel from?


----------



## la mosca (Feb 3, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> those ingredients sound fantastic! geeeeeeeeeeezzzzzz! where are you guys ordering this iron and fuel from?


 
Don't they?  I ordered mine for $109 plus tax and shipping from Salon Source (http://www.salonsource.biz/manufacturers.php).  You have to order by phone from this distributor, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks! i told myself i wasn't buying anything for a while. I have a chi turbo that works perfectly finenono:


la mosca said:


> Don't they?  I ordered mine for $109 plus tax and shipping from Salon Source (http://www.salonsource.biz/manufacturers.php).  You have to order by phone from this distributor, as far as I can tell.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 3, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> thanks! i told myself i wasn't buying anything for a while. I have a chi turbo that works perfectly finenono:


 
I told myself the same thing after I bought my hair steamer (glad I bought that, though ).  Joico needs a whoopin' for this vapor iron LOL.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Feb 3, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Here are the Vapor Fuel ingredients:  Water/Aqua/Eau, PEG-12 Dimethicone, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Aleurites Moluccana Seed Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cocodimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Keratin, Hydrolyzed Keratin PG-Propyl Methylsilanediol, Psidium Guajava Fruit Extract, Oenonthera Biennis (Evening Primrose) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Tocopheryl Acetate, Allantoin, Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate, Glycerin, Glycolipids, Hyaluronic Acid, Thioctic Acid, Citric Acid, Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane, DMDM Hydantoin.
> 
> Intriguing!
> 
> I just got my iron and Vapor Fuel refill today.  I'm going to give it a whirl on Friday.


 Thanks. Sounds like that fuel will be too thick to go go thru the maxiglide with a cone as the 2nd ingredient. Can anyone report on the consistency of the fuel?


----------



## la mosca (Feb 3, 2010)

Bint Yusef said:


> Thanks. Sounds like that fuel will be too thick to go go thru the maxiglide with a cone as the 2nd ingredient. Can anyone report on the consistency of the fuel?


 
The bottle is sitting right here on my desk.  (I know, I've become obsessed.)  The vapor fuel is about the same consistency as water.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Feb 3, 2010)

You guys should see if you can get a group discount rate or a discount code or something (if the majority orders from a single vendor...) 

This iron sounds very interesting. I'm going to wait on more reviews and if it's all good I'll add it to my ever-growing WishList. Gee.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 3, 2010)

ladylibra_30 said:


> *You guys should see if you can get a group discount rate or a discount code or something (if the majority orders from a single vendor...) *
> 
> This iron sounds very interesting. I'm going to wait on more reviews and if it's all good I'll add it to my ever-growing WishList. Gee.


 
I've got my VISA ready if anyone wants to try to work the deal!!!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Feb 3, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Don't they?  I ordered mine for $109 plus tax and shipping from Salon Source (http://www.salonsource.biz/manufacturers.php).  You have to order by phone from this distributor, as far as I can tell.


  I wish I hadnt seen this post...:covereyes


----------



## la mosca (Feb 3, 2010)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I wish I hadnt seen this post...:covereyes


 
Wait--it gets better (or worse LOL):  when I got home, I realized that they threw in a 10.1 oz. vapor fuel refill, apparently for free.  There was no receipt in the box, and the charges haven't appeared on my online credit card statement yet, but I know I didn't order the 10.1 oz refill.  The iron already comes with a 3.4 oz. bottle of vapor fuel.  In any case, I'm glad to have the refill!


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Feb 3, 2010)

Those ingredients sound yummy!  but i'm curious if the castor oil will weigh the hair down...i wonder why they chose such a heavy oil? 

laMosca   gurl hurry up and try it out and post a review already!  girl I got my credit card in my hand ready to order after the 1st confirmation that ur hair didn't fall out.  LOL  






la mosca said:


> Here are the Vapor Fuel ingredients:  Water/Aqua/Eau, PEG-12 Dimethicone, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Aleurites Moluccana Seed Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cocodimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Keratin, Hydrolyzed Keratin PG-Propyl Methylsilanediol, Psidium Guajava Fruit Extract, Oenonthera Biennis (Evening Primrose) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Tocopheryl Acetate, Allantoin, Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate, Glycerin, Glycolipids, Hyaluronic Acid, Thioctic Acid, Citric Acid, Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane, DMDM Hydantoin.
> 
> Intriguing!
> 
> I just got my iron and Vapor Fuel refill today.  I'm going to give it a whirl on Friday.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 3, 2010)

Bint Yusef said:


> Thanks. Sounds like that fuel will be too thick to go go thru the maxiglide with a cone as the 2nd ingredient. Can anyone report on the consistency of the fuel?



Maybe you could try putting some of the ApHogee Green Tea Keratin Mist inside of the maxiglide compartment, since it contains Keratin just like the Joico Fuel.

I have a Maxiglide MP, and I was thinking the what-if's about maybe adding a bit of that into the compartment.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 3, 2010)

Mizani_Mrs said:


> Those ingredients sound yummy! but i'm curious if the castor oil will weigh the hair down...i wonder why they chose such a heavy oil?
> 
> laMosca gurl hurry up and try it out and post a review already! *girl I got my credit card in my hand ready to order after the 1st confirmation that ur hair didn't fall out. LOL*


 
 

I'm a little nervous!

I was kind of concerned about the castor oil, too, because I like my hair super-light and swingy when I flat iron.  But I rubbed a little of the vapor fuel onto the back of my hand, and it was almost like water.  It had a little bit of a silky feeling when wet, and it dried without leaving a trace of oiliness or stickiness.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 3, 2010)

I rarely come to the hair board anymore, but I've been over here for 10 minutes and already have spent about $150 in my head.


----------



## bella gee (Feb 3, 2010)

this sounds like a dream, i need to stay out of this thread


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 4, 2010)

I LOVE Joico products and they're one of the few companies that I trust but what is Vaporfuel?? It just seems like something to keep you hooked buying their product since using anything else in the iron " is not recommended"....... 
EDIT: Ok, I just went back a page and saw the ingredients to the Vaporfuel. I just dont like that you have to use that product for the iron. I've been using my Sedu for maybe 3 years now, I have a brand new one put away and I also own 2 Chi Turbos, and 1 classic Solano Sapphire scissor style iron .. I should not be in this thread lol....
ETA again: I just have a bad feeling that this would make my hair stiff, sticky or weighed down but I'd really really love to try it ( watching the video)... So you don't need any heat protectant because its already loaded up in the iron. I need to find a place to try this with a good return policy..

Last edit: I just cannot wait for some reviews on this because its looking more and more exciting! I might even try it now if I see that I can return it if I dont like it....
Excuse the insanity of the entire post  **exits with grace** LOL


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 4, 2010)

Shahla said:


> I LOVE Joico products and they're one of the few companies that I trust but what is Vaporfuel?? It just seems like something to keep you hooked buying their product since using anything else in the iron " is not recommended".......
> EDIT: Ok, I just went back a page and saw the ingredients to the Vaporfuel. I just dont like that you have to use that product for the iron. I've been using my Sedu for maybe 3 years now, I have a brand new one put away and I also own 2 Chi Turbos, and 1 classic Solano Sapphire scissor style iron .. I should not be in this thread lol....
> ETA again: I just have a bad feeling that this would make my hair stiff, sticky or weighed down but I'd really really love to try it ( watching the video)... So you don't need any heat protectant because its already loaded up in the iron. I need to find a place to try this with a good return policy..
> 
> ...



That's okay...these kind of threads can have a sista thinking out loud.


----------



## mshoney2u (Feb 4, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Houston ladies, I found a local distributor for this flat iron.  The name is Salon Source, and they are selling it for $109 plus tax and shipping.  (Unfortunately, I can't just go there and pick it up; they are shipping it out to me.)  They are shipping it today, so I should receive it tomorrow.  Can't wait; I've been using my old T3 for about 5 years.



Thank you so much la mosca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My total came out to be 122.65 plus tax and shipping because I ordered an extra Fuel Refill just in case. Was the lady you talked to named Dominique. She was super sweet. She told me that they were shipping mine out today so I should receive it tomorrow. I am super excited


----------



## Hair4Care (Feb 4, 2010)

likeacharm said:


> Wow...I have a 4 flat irons that I never use, but I can't resist this!


 
Gurl, you well cracking me upbut u know I aint no better


----------



## la mosca (Feb 4, 2010)

mshoney2u said:


> Thank you so much la mosca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My total came out to be 122.65 plus tax and shipping because I ordered an extra Fuel Refill just in case. Was the lady you talked to named Dominique. She was super sweet. She told me that they were shipping mine out today so I should receive it tomorrow. I am super excited


 
I'm excited too!  I can't remember the name of the woman I spoke with, but she was very sweet.  I like dealing with this distributor.  I'm going to see what else I can order from them.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 4, 2010)

La Mosca, Just Curious...would you feel like throwing a little "additional" charity towards the ladies of LHCF and contact the retailer just to inquire about a group discount?

I'm sure we could easily secure 50 sales off the bat. Since they're taking phone orders, you really wouldn't need to go beyond the initial inquiry. The responsibility would remain with the purchaser to contact the business, give them a LHCF code they would give you, and make payment and shipping arrangements.

I know...I make it sound soooo easy to arrange. Sorry, desperation talking.
If not, it's still a better deal than $150-$165 I've seen so far.

Thank you for listening


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 4, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> That's okay...these kind of threads can have a sista thinking out loud.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 4, 2010)

It~Can~Grow said:


> La Mosca, Just Curious...would you feel like throwing a little "additional" charity towards the ladies of LHCF and contact the retailer just to inquire about a group discount?
> 
> I'm sure we could easily secure 50 sales off the bat. Since they're taking phone orders, you really wouldn't need to go beyond the initial inquiry. The responsibility would remain with the purchaser to contact the business, give them a LHCF code they would give you, and make payment and shipping arrangements.
> 
> ...


 
Sure, I'll talk to them about this.  It's a great idea.  I'll give them a call today.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 4, 2010)

If we can get a discount, I AM IN!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay now, call them and see if they accept returns and let me know and I will order too!
Deal?


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 4, 2010)

Just ordered mine from Salon Source for $112.67!!!


~~makes a mad dash outta thread and chops up credit card!!!~~

ETA, yes they accept returns within 30 days.

ETAA, Dominique was indeed very nice... I raved about LHCF, so don't be surprised if she makes her debut around here.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 4, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Salon Source.  I mentioned that I bought the vapor iron from them the other day and that I'm a member of LHCF. I gave a little background information about our forum (over 113,000 members worldwide) and said that the vapor iron has generated a huge interest among our members.  I said that there is a large group of women who are interested in purchasing the iron.  I asked whether they would be willing to set up a discount code for our members.

The person I spoke with seemed very receptive.  She said she will check into this and call me back.  I think this may happen.

She did mention that Salon Source is actually just a regional distributor for Texas and that it is meant for salons.  She said that they really don't generally sell to the general public, and that I got the salon price rather than the higher retail price.  Apparently, I shouldn't even have been able to buy the iron through Salon Source.  (In fact, I specifically mentioned that I wasn't a salon client when I placed the order, but whatever.) She told me that they have a website geared towards retail sales to the general public called backstagebrittany.com.  (I took a look at that website, and there isn't much there; the vapor iron doesn't seem to be there, either.)  She said that they would add the vapor iron to that website, but they want to make sure that their salon clients are taken care of first.  She said that the flat iron will retail at a higher price (and she didn't say what that price will be), but she will look into working out a deal for our members.

I will keep you all posted.

ETA:  Can you please send me a PM if you're interested in purchasing this flat iron through them?  I need to get an estimate of how many potential sales they can make through our forum.


----------



## Amari (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm local to Houston, and just bought this iron. They told me they did not know how they would handle all the inquiries.They are overwhelmed lol.She mentioned they might stop selling because they can not handle all of us.She charged me $119.I had to pay extra for the vapor fuel,$20.Shipping for Fedex was $5.50 for me.I'm mad I didn't get mine for $112 or $109,but oh well.LURKERS,messed me up lol...


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah......I just placed an order even though I feel like they are taking advantage of us. I inquired about the price and she stated that it was $119. I said at some point, was this flat iron $109? She said yeah, they were when they first started selling them but since then has changed. 
I guess too many sistas are able to afford the $109 so let's up the price cuz they are gonna buy it anyway like it's hair crack.
Yeah....I went ahead and ordered it too, along with the vaporfuel refill. They make me sick.....I need help...But I was sure to put it on my American Express just in case I have any problems.

Okay nah, let ME stop thinking out loud!

In the meantime, I need to check out the warranty on baby girl


----------



## Hair4Care (Feb 4, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> Yeah......I just placed an order even though* I feel like they are taking advantage of us*. I inquired about the price and she stated that it was $119. I said at some point, was this flat iron $109? She said yeah, they were when they first started selling them but since then has changed.
> *I guess too many sistas are able to afford the $109 so let's up the price cuz they are gonna buy it anyway like it's hair crack*.
> Yeah....I went ahead and ordered it too, along with the vaporfuel refill. They make me sick.....I need help...But I was sure to put it on my American Express just in case I have any problems.
> 
> ...


 
Cheecky sales people
Tell us the results when you've tried 'cause I so want one


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh you know I most definitely will!


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 4, 2010)

If you live in TX, there is sales tax. That's why mine is lower, I'm out of state.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanna see some pics.. c'mon with that vapor iron


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 4, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I wanna see some pics.. c'mon with that vapor iron


 
 Right!  I come in this thread everyday (ok a few times in the day ) for the latest results with pics, etc.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 4, 2010)

Still no word from Salon Source on the group discount.  They are probably pretty overwhelmed right now LOL.  I will stay on top of this.

ETA:  If you haven't already done so, please send me a PM if you are interested in purchasing the iron from them.  I am trying to come up with an estimate of the potential sales they can make to our members.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Feb 4, 2010)

ahh man, i was coming online to say thanks La Mosca for giving the info on this vendor, cause i just placed my order today.  I didnt realize u were trying to get a group rate.  But shoot, i would be scared to wait cause who knows if they'll run out or if the price will go up.  Or they might stop selling to non-licensed.    But anyways, thanks gurl!  My total came up to $126 including an extra bottle of vaporfuel.  




la mosca said:


> Still no word from Salon Source on the group discount.  They are probably pretty overwhelmed right now LOL.  I will stay on top of this.
> 
> ETA:  If you haven't already done so, please send me a PM if you are interested in purchasing the iron from them.  I am trying to come up with an estimate of the potential sales they can make to our members.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 4, 2010)

Great news, ladies:

I received a voice mail this evening from Salon Source stating that they will be selling us the irons for $99 plus shipping & handling.

They are setting it up as a "buy it now" item on eBay.  The voice mail indicated that the item would pop up if we search the site for "vapor iron."

It doesn't appear to be set up yet.  (I did a search but did not see the flat iron.)  I will call them first thing in the morning and check in.


----------



## tdwillis (Feb 4, 2010)

Bumping because I may be interested.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, I may not be able to resist at $99.00! I paid $200 and up for my other irons...


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 4, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Great news, ladies:
> 
> I received a voice mail this evening from Salon Source stating that they will be selling us the irons for $99 plus shipping & handling.
> 
> ...


 
 That is definitely great news, thanks for the update.  I will have to camp out on Ebay to try to get mine once it's posted.


----------



## 4mia (Feb 4, 2010)

hmm i was going to get a sedu but i may just get this instead

anymore reviews


----------



## Auburn (Feb 4, 2010)

I wonder if the vapor fuel blocks humidity...

If not, I will be adding my SMB on afterward for a boost of shine and to block humidity.


----------



## Truth (Feb 4, 2010)

and I just bought a maxi glide...smh.. dangit ladies...


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 5, 2010)

Any new updates?


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 5, 2010)

I see the flat iron posted on ebay for $99.95 but its not buy it now, its a 9 day auction.  The pricing is not set, thats not so hot.  Heres the ebay item number..130364657595


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmm, and the seller is "longhaircareforum." Shipping is almost $10 as well. I'd only save $2.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 5, 2010)

tomnikids3 said:


> I see the flat iron posted on ebay for $99.95 but its not buy it now, its a 9 day auction.  The pricing is not set, thats not so hot.  Heres the ebay item number..130364657595



hope they'll fix this--this is a great deal though, I'll be getting one if they put it as a "buy it now" like they said


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 5, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> Maybe you could try putting some of the ApHogee Green Tea Keratin Mist inside of the maxiglide compartment, since it contains Keratin just like the Joico Fuel.
> 
> I have a Maxiglide MP, and I was thinking the what-if's about maybe adding a bit of that into the compartment.


This is exactly what i was thinking of!!
I don't need this iron,but the vaporfuel sounds like the juice behind this thing. I believe that they just took the idea behind the maxiglide and added something more marketable to it.
Well that's all i'm buying.The iron really just sounds like the maxiglide to me.The vaporfuel ingredients are nice though.That kukui nut oil is so high up there!


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 5, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> Hmm, and the seller is "longhaircareforum." Shipping is almost $10 as well. I'd only save $2.




Also return policy is 7 days as opposed to the actual store which gives you 30 days.  Well i got mine this morning, and im excited cant wait to get home and just look at it. Sunday i will use and post my review.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 5, 2010)

tomnikids3 said:


> Also return policy is 7 days as opposed to the actual store which gives you 30 days.  Well i got mine this morning, and im excited cant wait to get home and just look at it. Sunday i will use and post my review.



I don't think you get the extra 10oz bottle of VaporFuel free either.


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 5, 2010)

tomnikids3 said:


> I see the flat iron posted on ebay for $99.95 but its not buy it now, its a 9 day auction.  The pricing is not set, thats not so hot.  Heres the ebay item number..130364657595





Supergirl said:


> hope they'll fix this--this is a great deal though, I'll be getting one if they put it as a "buy it now" like they said



I would definitely get it if it was Buy It Now, I don't have time for bidding wars.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 5, 2010)

tomnikids3 said:


> I see the flat iron posted on ebay for $99.95 but its not buy it now, its a 9 day auction. The pricing is not set, thats not so hot. Heres the ebay item number..130364657595


 
I called Salon Source this morning to let them know about this issue.  I hope they get it fixed soon.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 5, 2010)

I just noticed that the item's location is Canton, MI....


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 5, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> I just noticed that the item's location is Canton, MI....



That is interesting. I thought it was in Houston.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I called the number on their website and asked where they were located. The young lady (it was Dominique that was mentioned earlier in the thread) said Houston. I asked her about the eBay deal which she knew nothing about, but then she put me on hold to go and ask someone. Whomever she spoke with said it was on auction and they would have to switch it to "buy it now." Dominique said give it a few minutes. 

I have no idea why it says shipping from MI, but Dominique said they were located in Houston and this is the same vendor obviously that has the deal on eBay. I should've asked why Michigan was listed as the item location.


----------



## Millyj (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW!! just like everybody else I thought I was finished w/flat irons...hmmmm I will see reviews on this before I decide to purchase one...Looks like a keeper though


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Feb 5, 2010)

It would be a good deal if it were Buy it now and priced at $99.   But when i called them on thursday and purchased mines, I paid $109 for the iron, $5.50 for shipping, and $9.95 for an xtra bottle of vapor fuel.  total $123.     So you have to watch the eBay shipping cost and bidding and make sure it is a good deal.  

i'm soooo excited!  i can't wait to receive mines!!!!


----------



## Oyekade (Feb 5, 2010)

i cannot locate it on ebay anymore, does anyone have the link?


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 5, 2010)

It's somehow ended.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Feb 5, 2010)

Man, I am a Joico junkie and I need this iron in my life.  I'm still using my little punk butt Conair Infiniti and it's time for me to have a big girl iron.

I hope we can still get the $99 price!


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Oyekade said:


> i cannot locate it on ebay anymore, does anyone have the link?



They were supposed to be switching it from auction to buy it now. It appears that they have taken it off altogether now.


----------



## 4mia (Feb 5, 2010)

i see there is a link above the listing to a site selling it for 165. i hope they are not going to raise the price


----------



## Oyekade (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope they make up their mind very soon


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd just call and order. They are acting very suspicious now.


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 5, 2010)

4mia said:


> i see there is a link above the listing to a site selling it for 165. i hope they are not going to raise the price


 
I was going to order from them until I found out about the Ebay thing.  The way things are looking, I might go ahead and order from them soon instead.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 5, 2010)

Kimiche said:


> I was going to order from them until I found out about the Ebay thing.  The way things are looking, I might go ahead and order from them soon instead.



Call Salon Source and order. You should still come out cheaper than $165.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 5, 2010)

If they said they were going to do a deal for LHCF @ $99 through eBay, I would hope they would follow through with it. If not, I don't know that I want to do business with them.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 5, 2010)

Supergirl said:


> If they said they were going to do a deal for LHCF @ $99 through eBay, I would hope they would follow through with it. If not, I don't know that I want to do business with them.




True, I just don't think they've found a way to organize the sale.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 5, 2010)

All they have to do is ASK us where they heard about the product from... we say LHCF.. BOOM discount.

s#@!


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 5, 2010)

Auburn said:


> All they have to do is ASK us where they heard about the product from... we say LHCF.. BOOM discount.
> 
> s#@!



Yes, but they claim to only sell to licensed cosmetologists. But.... they don't ask you for any of your info when you order. And according to them, The $99-109 is already at a discounted price for those who are ordering for their business.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 5, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> Yes, but they claim to only sell to licensed cosmetologists. But.... they don't ask you for any of your info when you order. And according to them, The $99-109 is already at a discounted price for those who are ordering for their business.




(sigh) you have a point.

If nothing hapns, I'm just going to call.


----------



## Gemini350z (Feb 5, 2010)

keep us posted as to when it will be available to purchase on ebay.  I want to get my order in...so excited about this product....


----------



## la mosca (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm going to follow up with them right now on all this.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 5, 2010)

Just got off the phone with them.  I am told that they fully intend to go through their commitment to sell us the iron at $99 on eBay as a "buy it now" item.  They have had some technical difficulties setting up the listing (which may explain why the listing may have disappeared at some point today), but it should be up and running by Monday.  I'll keep checking on this.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 5, 2010)

I found this site http://www.rigona.com/joico-k-pak-reconstrx-vaporiron.html

it's $135 plus free shipping


----------



## Dauntless (Feb 5, 2010)

Ladies who have alreday got their irons...No pics? No reviews ?


----------



## la mosca (Feb 5, 2010)

Dauntless said:


> Ladies who have alreday got their irons...No pics? No reviews ?


 
I'm planning to use mine tonight.  I just need to put the kiddo to bed.

ETA:  I'm under the steamer now finishing up a DC.  Next, I'm going to put in my Cellophanes rinse.  Then I'm going to rollerset and flat iron.  This is going to take a little while, but I'm not stopping until the job is done LOL!


----------



## 4mia (Feb 5, 2010)

la mosca said:


> I'm planning to use mine tonight. I just need to put the kiddo to bed.


 
i cant wait to hear your thoughts on it


----------



## Oyekade (Feb 5, 2010)

lol damn BellaLunie that gif in ur siggy is something else and it is a dude, wow


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 5, 2010)

Got mine and just opened and to my surprise not only do u get the 3.4oz size of the Vapor Fuel, but they send you another 10.1oz size No extra charge.  I will post my review on Sunday.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 5, 2010)

**taps foot waiting on reviews**


----------



## 4mia (Feb 6, 2010)

Shahla said:


> **taps foot waiting on reviews**


 
i  cant wait for the reviews its either this or a sedu for me


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 6, 2010)

Mannnnnnnnnn....... I want one!!!! Thanks nothing OP! Now I will surely go broke!

*walks out and looks at my dwindling bank account*


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Feb 6, 2010)

I received mine today from Rigona.  I bought 2 extra vapor fuels as well.  I have my hair in cornrows till the end of next week, so I wont be able to do a review till them, but hopefully some of the other women would have done reviews before then!


----------



## la mosca (Feb 6, 2010)

I love this iron, ladies!  I've been up half the night with my two-year-old, so I'm too tired to give a full review.  But let me just tell you that this iron blows my T3 out of the water--and I was in love with my T3.  I'm shocked at how moisturized my hair feels.  It really feels like I gave my hair an intensive conditioning treatment.  I'll be back with more details after I've had some sleep!


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 6, 2010)

Oyekade said:


> lol damn BellaLunie that gif in ur siggy is something else and it is a dude, wow



 girl I woke up this morning and he was poof out my siggy! I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 6, 2010)

lawd have mercy! INFOOOOOOOO and reviews please! And what's up with the group deal?


----------



## la mosca (Feb 6, 2010)

This is the status of the LCHF discount as of yesterday afternoon (I'll follow up on Monday):



la mosca said:


> Just got off the phone with them. I am told that they fully intend to go through their commitment to sell us the iron at $99 on eBay as a "buy it now" item. They have had some technical difficulties setting up the listing (which may explain why the listing may have disappeared at some point today), but it should be up and running by Monday. I'll keep checking on this.


 
Ok, here's more of a review of my experience with the iron last night (actually, the wee hours of this morning LOL):  the iron seems to be of high quality and well-constructed.  It compares very well to the T3 in that regard.  I had a hard time getting the vapor fuel reservoir out of the iron for the first use, but I was finally able to pop it out.  The reservoir doesn't hold much vapor fuel.  Despite their claims of the fuel lasting for several uses, I had to refill it about 2/3 through my flat ironing session.  That was kind of annoying, but I didn't care because . . .

the vapor fuel rocks!  My hair felt so silky and moisturized after each pass of the iron.  And yet it wasn't weighted down *at all* (and I have baby fine blonde hair that looks oily after about 3 days without washing, people!)  It just felt . . . plump, rich, I'm not sure how exactly to describe it.  Basically, my hair didn't have that slightly dehydrated feeling that it usually has after flat ironing despite my best efforts.  I had *no guilt* touching up my hair with the iron this morning.  I won't make it a habit, though--this is still a heat appliance, after all.  Another thing I noticed is that it didn't create that "flat iron" smell.  Now I'm not talking about the "burnt hair" smell, I'm talking about that smell of "slightly cooked" hair that you often get in salons or girls' dorms LOL.  There was no flat iron smell.  I used the iron at about 360 degrees F.

I know this review is worthless without pics, so I'll take some today.  But really, my hair doesn't look much different than it always does when I flat iron.  So it looks like it does in my avi and siggy, really.  It just *feels* a lot better.  That's all I have for now.

Anyone else have a review they'd like to share?


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 6, 2010)

la mosca said:


> I love this iron, ladies!  I've been up half the night with my two-year-old, so I'm too tired to give a full review.  But let me just tell you that this iron blows my T3 out of the water--and I was in love with my T3.  I'm shocked at how moisturized my hair feels.  It really feels like I gave my hair an intensive conditioning treatment.  I'll be back with more details after I've had some sleep!



Thanks for the review you gave us so far.   I need an iron that makes my hair feel moisturized.  My hair is usually dry after I use other irons for some reason.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 6, 2010)

@ la mosca - were you able to get close to the roots without it burning?


Oh and thanks for the review!

By the way, to all the ladies that ordered and got the cheaper deal....what was the customer service rep's names? I think they are doing some shady stuff with the prices.  
One person gets it for $109, then the next for $119 (like me)
then another person gets free refill, the next gets it for $10 and me..$20.

What is up with that?


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 6, 2010)

oooooooooooh can't wait till monday!!!!


----------



## la mosca (Feb 6, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> @ la mosca - were you able to get close to the roots without it burning?


 
Yes, I was.  I'm glad you asked, because that was something I meant to mention.  I was initially concerned that I wouldn't be able to get close to the roots because of the steam.  But that actually wasn't a problem at all.  In fact, I never really saw more than a hint of steam come out of the iron.  I could hear it though; the iron sounded like a clothes iron.  But there were no big steam bursts or anything like that, so getting the roots was no problem.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2010)

LHCF will make you go broke...geez

But, I think I might try this...I'm not hating with my maxiglide though...no way, Jose...I love's it, but I could use a new iron


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 6, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Yes, I was.  I'm glad you asked, because that was something I meant to mention.  I was initially concerned that I wouldn't be able to get close to the roots because of the steam.  But that actually wasn't a problem at all.  In fact, I never really saw more than a hint of steam come out of the iron.  I could hear it though; the iron sounded like a clothes iron.  But there were no big steam bursts or anything like that, so getting the roots was no problem.



Oh great! Now I really can't wait to get it. It should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## Oyekade (Feb 6, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> girl I woke up this morning and he was poof out my siggy! I'm glad you enjoyed it



aww it sucks that they poofed(sp) it, I guess it was too hot to take


----------



## The Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

Im going to pick this up for my B-Day gift. (great excuse to buy it). 

Hopfully Trade Secrets has this.


----------



## Dauntless (Feb 6, 2010)

la mosca said:


> This is the status of the LCHF discount as of yesterday afternoon (I'll follow up on Monday):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Did you use any heat protectant or is it unessescary?


----------



## la mosca (Feb 6, 2010)

Dauntless said:


> Did you use any heat protectant or is it unessescary?


 
I did use heat protectant.  The vapor fuel alone doesn't seem to be quite enough to provide the level of heat protection I want.  I look at the vapor fuel as heat protection insurance.  Plus it moisturizes the hair as you flat iron.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 6, 2010)

I need to stay out of this thread. Lawd....I have more plans for my hair than hair on my head.


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 6, 2010)

Well nm. I would bid on the one on ebay. I don't know who lhcf with 0 ratings is.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 6, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Im going to pick this up for my B-Day gift. (great excuse to buy it).
> 
> Hopfully Trade Secrets has this.




This was my early gift to myself.


----------



## Minty (Feb 6, 2010)

I wonder if I can use this when I seal in Keratin. Can anyone tell me if the vapor fuel contains any salt (sodium chloride)? 

That's great info, that the iron doesn't leave that post iron smell. Thanks.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 6, 2010)

Can we get a humidity test from someone? Im natural


----------



## la mosca (Feb 6, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I wonder if I can use this when I seal in Keratin. Can anyone tell me if the vapor fuel contains any salt (sodium chloride)?


 
No, it doesn't.  Here are the ingredients:



la mosca said:


> Water/Aqua/Eau, PEG-12 Dimethicone, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Aleurites Moluccana Seed Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cocodimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Keratin, Hydrolyzed Keratin PG-Propyl Methylsilanediol, Psidium Guajava Fruit Extract, Oenonthera Biennis (Evening Primrose) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Tocopheryl Acetate, Allantoin, Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate, Glycerin, Glycolipids, Hyaluronic Acid, Thioctic Acid, Citric Acid, Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane, DMDM Hydantoin.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm natural too! Isn't the steam going to make my hair poof? In their site, the testers of the flat iron already have straight hair, so I'm not sure if this thing works on curly hair. Thanks for the reply


----------



## winnettag (Feb 6, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> I'm natural too! Isn't the steam going to make my hair poof? In their site, the testers of the flat iron already have straight hair, so I'm not sure if this thing works on curly hair. Thanks for the reply


 
A lot of naturals use the maxiglide, which is a steam iron, and it doesn't make their hair poof, so I don't see why this one would.
I do wonder how long the flat ironing would last in a humid environment though.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Feb 7, 2010)

LHCF is such a bad influence. I NEED one of these irons!!! (And I just purchased a Rusk iron last month) *sighs*


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 7, 2010)

Heres my review.  Love this iron, very well constructed, solid not cheap looking and when i used it i could feel my hair was not as dry much softer.  I wet set first and mainly flat iron the roots,  I also used Joico, Cuticle Sealer, Intense Hydrator and Reconstructor, and noticed much less breakage. Im glad I go this iron.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 7, 2010)

First of all, WHO DAT!  (Sorry--had to get it out of my system.)

Anyhoo, it looks like Salon Source has re-listed the vapor iron on eBay for $99.95.  Unfortunately, they still haven't corrected the listing to make it a "buy it now" item.  I'll check on this in the morning.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 8, 2010)

La Mosca,

Thank you for staying on top of this for us. I know you want us all to share in your joy of owning this iron!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 8, 2010)

Toy said:


> I love all things Joico,I will have to purchase this.


 

_*Chica...you know I feel likewise.....and..I did..*_

_*Team Joico*_

_*Charm, thanks for this thread!!!* *Mosca, thanks for the feedback!*_

_*thumbs up*_


----------



## 4mia (Feb 8, 2010)

la mosca said:


> First of all, WHO DAT! (Sorry--had to get it out of my system.)
> 
> Anyhoo, it looks like Salon Source has re-listed the vapor iron on eBay for $99.95. Unfortunately, they still haven't corrected the listing to make it a "buy it now" item. I'll check on this in the morning.


 

WE DAT!  i know how u feel, im in new orleans and its crazy here. thanks for the update


----------



## 4mia (Feb 8, 2010)

bump!! anymore reviews?


----------



## la mosca (Feb 8, 2010)

Quick update:  Salon Source is aware of the technical issue with the eBay listing, and I am told that they have someone working on it.  I'll keep checking back.


----------



## chocolatethai (Feb 8, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Quick update: Salon Source is aware of the technical issue with the eBay listing, and I am told that *they have someone working on it.* I'll keep checking back.


 

oh ok , maybe thats why when i went to search for it nothing came up, we just search "vapor iron " right?


----------



## la mosca (Feb 8, 2010)

chocolatethai said:


> oh ok , maybe thats why when i went to search for it nothing came up, we just search "vapor iron " right?


 
The item appeared when I searched "vaporiron" (one word).  Also, you can search for items listed by the seller name they are using, "longhaircareforum."


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 9, 2010)

Got mine yesterday! In a huge box with lots of padding, might I add! I can't wait to yank all these twists out and get my hair cut! I'm gonna ask my stylist to use it on me!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 9, 2010)

Fedex delivered today.....even with the start of the snowfall. 
If I would have waited another day, my delivery probably would have been delayed!
I will be washing, dc'ing and vapor ironing my hair this evening after I help shovel "some" of this snow up and work out.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, they are having no trouble putting these up for bidding but they won't put them on buy it now like they said. There are currently 2 up for bids.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have listed many items on ebay and it only takes 1 click of the button to add "Buy It Now" to an auction, takes only a few seconds to log in and change that and it should have been done before bidding.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Feb 9, 2010)

Her name was Dominique, she was really pleasant.   FYI:  I ordered from Salon Sounce & received my flat iron today.  Yay!   I see they gave me a free 10oz refill, and I also paid for one as well.  So basically, i got the flatiron 3oz refill, plus the 10oz refill for $109.   Then i paid 9.99 for another 10oz refill.   plus $5 something S&h.   verrrry good price!!!

Did anyone order from ebay yet?   I'm wondering if the ebay deal includes the free 10oz refill?   that's probably why it's $10 cheaper...





Mzz Mac said:


> @ la mosca - were you able to get close to the roots without it burning?
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks for the review!
> ...


----------



## MizzCoco (Feb 9, 2010)

Aw man...I need this in my life ASAP!


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Feb 9, 2010)

QUESTION FOR: Mzz Mac, Mahoganyjazz, La Mosca, tomnikid3, or anyone else who have received their iron....   
Can you confirm if one of your ceramic plates slightly move in/out?  The flat ceramic plate, not the steam plate.... the flat plate feels like it has like a spring in it.  Mines is slightly moving, so i just wanted to confirm this is the design, and it's not a defect with my iron.  I'm noticing that the plates do seal perfectly so perhaps it's designed that way.   My sedu didn't seal perfectly, and my FHI barely seals perfectly.  


Also, FYI:  There is a line of 6 steamholes down the middle of only 1 plate, so i would think that it would be impossible to steamburn your scalp.   

I'm too tired to give it a whirl tonight but i'll give it a shot tomorrow morning.  Yay!


----------



## la mosca (Feb 9, 2010)

Supergirl said:


> Okay, they are having no trouble putting these up for bidding but they won't put them on buy it now like they said. There are currently 2 up for bids.


 

I know . . . I'm getting a little aggravated, especially since I was told  that the issue would be fixed by today.  I will definitely follow up on this.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 9, 2010)

Mizani_Mrs said:


> QUESTION FOR: Mzz Mac, Mahoganyjazz, La Mosca, tomnikid3, or anyone else who have received their iron....
> *Can you confirm if one of your ceramic plates slightly move in/out? The flat ceramic plate, not the steam plate.... the flat plate feels like it has like a spring in it*. Mines is slightly moving, so i just wanted to confirm this is the design, and it's not a defect with my iron. I'm noticing that the plates do seal perfectly so perhaps it's designed that way. My sedu didn't seal perfectly, and my FHI barely seals perfectly.


 
Yes, the bottom plate has a little bit of give and appears to have a spring in it.  It seems to be designed that way.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 9, 2010)

Mizani_Mrs said:


> QUESTION FOR: Mzz Mac, Mahoganyjazz, La Mosca, tomnikid3, or anyone else who have received their iron....
> Can you confirm if one of your ceramic plates slightly move in/out?  The flat ceramic plate, not the steam plate.... the flat plate feels like it has like a spring in it.  Mines is slightly moving, so i just wanted to confirm this is the design, and it's not a defect with my iron.  I'm noticing that the plates do seal perfectly so perhaps it's designed that way.   My sedu didn't seal perfectly, and my FHI barely seals perfectly.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah - I checked mine v-iron and the bottom flat plate does the same as yours. I am actually glad that it has what you call a "floating" plate. If you look at some flat irons many descriptions they say "floating plates". This is a plus for me!!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay-All done!
I just finish v-ironing my hair and I really like this iron....it's a keeper.
I have nooo buyer's remorse whatsoever!.
I was a bad girl and didn't use any heat protectant other than the tressemme that I used before I blow dried. 
My hair felt really smooth with each pass, which for 90% of my head, I only used one pass!

This iron is highly recommended! I no longer feel guilty using heat!
Oh this baby has an extended plate which allowed for me to get more hair straightened in less time. Hubby was like.....you done wit yo hair already?


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, I used put the heat setting on 356 degrees.
I will try it lower next time.


----------



## chocolatethai (Feb 10, 2010)

i just looked again and it is  still on bidding and not buy it now i hope they fix this cuz i really want to try this iron


----------



## la mosca (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^My contact is out of the office today, but she should be back tomorrow.  I did just speak with a customer service representative to inquire about the eBay issue.  She didn't really have much information except to say that they do intend to list the iron as a "buy it now" item.  (I want to know what the timeline is.)  My contact seems to have the most detailed information about this, so I will check back with her tomorrow.


----------



## winnettag (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^^Thank you so much la mosca for putting so much time and energy into this for us!
I really want this iron and I'm getting frustrated it isn't on ebay already!
And some people are really bidding on it.....I REFUSE!


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 10, 2010)

winnettag said:


> ^^^^Thank you so much la mosca for putting so much time and energy into this for us!
> I really want this iron and I'm getting frustrated it isn't on ebay already!
> And some people are really bidding on it.....I REFUSE!



I hear ya! I hope it is "outsiders" bidding on it. I'd hate to see LHCFers getting into bidding wars when they stated they would do a special deal just for LHCFers. And not only that, but they are using the seller name longhaircareforum --come on now! 

La Mosca, ditto on the thanks. They oughta give you a lil cut when they do get it together.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 10, 2010)

Supergirl said:


> I hear ya! I hope it is "outsiders" bidding on it. I'd hate to see LHCFers getting into bidding wars when they stated they would do a special deal just for LHCFers. And not only that, but they are using the seller name longhaircareforum --come on now!
> 
> La Mosca, ditto on the thanks. They oughta give you a lil cut when they do get it together.


 
Yes, I hope no one from our forum is bidding on this iron.  I really want them to stand by their word and follow through with this.  People aren't going to wait around forever for them to get their act together.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 11, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Yes, I hope no one from our forum is bidding on this iron.  I really want them to stand by their word and follow through with this.  People aren't going to wait around forever for them to get their act together.



Yep, they've definitely lost the "impulse buy" crowd. I'm actually finding that I'm gradually losing interest too. They've given me too much time to think about it!


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 11, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Yes, I hope no one from our forum is bidding on this iron. I really want them to stand by their word and follow through with this. People aren't going to wait around forever for them to get their act together.


 
I am wondering if this might be some kind of stall tactic because they only have so many irons right now or something and they don't want too many orders coming in that they can't fulfill...just a thought


----------



## la mosca (Feb 11, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> I am wondering if this might be some kind of stall tactic because they only have so many irons right now or something and they don't want too many orders coming in that they can't fulfill...just a thought


 
Yes, that occurred to me.  Maybe that's what's going on.  I just wish they would be more straightforward about it rather than telling me the issue will be fixed by a certain date and then failing to follow through.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 11, 2010)

I haven't been able to use my iron yet.  Everyone coming in wants a rollerset....However, I'm going to use it Sunday (on my hair) for Valentines day!!!!


----------



## la mosca (Feb 11, 2010)

Ladies, I have another update:

I just got off the phone with Salon Source.  I am told that eBay will not allow them to list they iron as a "buy it now" item until they have a minimum of five sales by auction.  (I haven't independently confirmed this, by the way, but maybe a seasoned eBayer knows whether this sounds right.)  For that reason, they have to list the iron as an auction item, but they have tried to make the auction run as quickly as possible to prevent a lot of bidding.  I am told that they intend to honor the $99.95 price.  I guess this might explain why they have two auctions going right now.

So that is the status.  I'm not an eBayer, so I'm not sure what the right course of action is.  My guess is that if you're still interested in dealing with Salon Source via eBay, you will want to bid on the iron, but for the minimum bid of $99.95 and no more.   If there are subsequent bids that raise the price after you bid, I suppose you should probably communicate with Salon Source from there to make sure you get the iron from them at the agreed-upon price.  In any event, based on their representations, the iron should be available as a "buy it now" item after they make five sales.


----------



## 4mia (Feb 11, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Ladies, I have another update:
> 
> I just got off the phone with Salon Source. I am told that eBay will not allow them to list they iron as a "buy it now" item until they have a minimum of five sales by auction. (I haven't independently confirmed this, by the way, but maybe a seasoned eBayer knows whether this sounds right.) For that reason, they have to list the iron as an auction item, but they have tried to make the auction run as quickly as possible to prevent a lot of bidding. I am told that they intend to honor the $99.95 price. I guess this might explain why they have two auctions going right now.
> 
> So that is the status. I'm not an eBayer, so I'm not sure what the right course of action is. My guess is that if you're still interested in dealing with Salon Source via eBay, you will want to bid on the iron, but for the minimum bid of $99.95 and no more. If there are subsequent bids that raise the price after you bid, I suppose you should probably communicate with Salon Source from there to make sure you get the iron from them at the agreed-upon price. In any event, based on their representations, the iron should be available as a "buy it now" item after they make five sales.


 

well if someone bids on it they can make their max bid to be the 99.95 and no more.  i wonder if i should just go drive to jc penny and get the fhi platform
thanks for the info


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

No idea why Salon Source cannot simply do phone orders, you quote LHCF and you get the thing for $99.95 plus P + P!!!!??!! Anyway, I am in the UK so I cannot use it, its just sad that something like selling these things cannot be simple.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 11, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> No idea why Salon Source cannot simply do phone orders, you quote LHCF and you get the thing for $99.95 plus P + P!!!!??!! Anyway, I am in the UK so I cannot use it, its just sad that something like selling these things cannot be simple.


 

Yes, I have no clue why they are making it so complicated.  Well, I did my best . . .


----------



## natieya (Feb 12, 2010)

Just for consistency sake, I asked them on Ebay about this deal:  Here is the response I received:

"*Dear natieya,*

We apologize for not having the "buy it now" option.  We set up 
a special ebay account just for longhaircareforum, but since it is 
new ebay won't allow us to add the buy it now option until we 
have 4 positive feedbacks.  We have the item available for bid at 
99.95 (which is really low).  The suggested price is $169.  You 
are welcome to bid and you will probably ay very close to the 
$100 price.  The kit includes a 3 oz treatment.  After that you 
can buy a 10 oz for about $16"

*- longhaircareforum

So, it looks like they are telling the truth (or at least keeping their story straight).  I may buy one once they reach their 4 feedbacks.  We'll see. 

Thanks again, la mosca, for all your hard work with this. 
*


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 12, 2010)

I did a buy it now from "backstagebrittany." The seller had a long list of good ratings, so I hope it works out.


----------



## wild curls raquelle (Feb 13, 2010)

Darn this thread.  I was just about to buy a maxiglide now I'm all confused. I never even tried Joico products but that whole vaporfuel things sound tempting. I don't think I ever owned a flat-iron with a floating plate either. This is a hard decision to make. PS I'm a natural who has recently come from heat-damage anonymous counseling.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Feb 13, 2010)

do you think that I could purchase a Maxiglide and use it with the liquid used with the Joico Iron? On ebay, the only Kpak flat iron I found was 179.99 which is too expensive for me


----------



## natieya (Feb 13, 2010)

I was wondering this, too.  I would love to know if anyone has tried it.


----------



## kendraf (Feb 13, 2010)

Just writing a quick post to thank La Mosca for working on this, regardless of the outcome of the eBay offering!

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 15, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I found this site http://www.rigona.com/joico-k-pak-reconstrx-vaporiron.html
> 
> it's $135 plus free shipping



Looks like they upped the price because it's now listed at $165.


----------



## winnettag (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^Yea, that was only a temporary promo.  I think it ended 1-2 days after that was posted.

I see they have 2 more irons up that have been bid on.  Remember you ladies need to post your reviews (hopefully positive) so they can hurry up and do the Buy it Now option! Please & thank you!


----------



## Amari (Feb 15, 2010)

I am so glad I got this iron.I did my hair with it last night.I havent relaxed since October.I have never used a flat iron that makes my hair feel moisturized/healthy afterwards.I was able to wrap my hair!I lost hair throughout the whole wash/detangle,blowdry phase...but none for flat ironing!


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 15, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> Looks like they upped the price because it's now listed at $165.



That's what I noticed also.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 15, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Don't they?  I ordered mine for $109 plus tax and shipping from Salon Source (http://www.salonsource.biz/manufacturers.php).  You have to order by phone from this distributor, as far as I can tell.



I just ordered mine a few seconds ago from this place.  It was $154, tax and shipping included.   She said it does come with the extra 10oz vapor fuel. I'll post results and reviews when I get it!


----------



## winnettag (Feb 15, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I just ordered mine a few seconds ago from this place.  It was $154, tax and shipping included.  She said it does come with the extra 10oz vapor fuel. I'll post results and reviews when I get it!


 
They upped the price too!


----------



## shtow (Feb 15, 2010)

Is anyone concerned about the oil that is in the vapor fuel?


----------



## 4mia (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm trying to decide too. I wonder if we can use vapor fuel as a spray, I mean once the flat iron hits the hair it should have a steam effect


----------



## ambs_0587 (Feb 16, 2010)

placing my ebay bid . remember to leave feedback when you receive yours everyone!!!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 16, 2010)

i'm so itching to try this. Can't wait till five bids go through!!!  What's this about price going up?


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 16, 2010)

I still want to try this iron.  It has been weeks and I still feel like I have to wait on the best deal.  I am also getting my touch-up this weekend, so I feel like my hair will be too fresh to try this thing out.  I guess I'll wait.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 16, 2010)

_*if my simple behind did not come back to this thread...I totally was not even thinking about checking my box....Salon Source did throw in the extra vapor fuel  *_

_*Shout out of thanks again to Charm for making a Joico head aware of this tool and for Mosca for the Salon Source lead.

Appreciated.*_


----------



## cmbodley (Feb 16, 2010)

ok I just called Salon Source 1800 789 3211 & spoke with Dominique she said that the 99.99 price was a promo for licensed cosmetologists & that the iron is acutally $149.99 & it comes with the 3 oz vapor fuel & free 10 oz vapor fuel. I asked her about the Ebay thing she said that she did not know anything about it except that they were trying to get it up & running. Told her that it is up running.I explained that I would be better off getting it off Ebay & then buying 10 oz vapor fuel seperately b/c that would only be about $99.99 + $20 varpor fuel $120 + shipping & she said well yeah, then she went on to say that they (salon source) went online & saw how much others were selling it for & raised the price to $149.99. oh well


----------



## Amari (Feb 16, 2010)

I still love the iron but I'm mad some of my lettering is coming off.(I only used it once)I know its cosmetic and doesnt affect the iron but still.


----------



## cmbodley (Feb 16, 2010)

Amari said:


> I still love the iron but I'm mad some of my lettering is coming off.(I only used it once)I know its cosmetic and doesnt affect the iron but still.


 Yeah I would be mad too


----------



## Ediese (Feb 16, 2010)

Wait. Why is this thread so long? I thought I was about to come in here and see a ton of pics?!  Where the pics at ladies? I'm in the market for a new iron. My CHI isn't cutting it. If this uses the correct amount of heat protectant, that would be awesome. I'm too heavy handed.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 16, 2010)

cmbodley said:


> ok I just called Salon Source 1800 789 3211 & spoke with Dominique she said that the 99.99 price was a promo for licensed cosmetologists & that the iron is acutally $149.99 & it comes with the 3 oz vapor fuel & free 10 oz vapor fuel. I asked her about the Ebay thing she said that she did not know anything about it except that they were trying to get it up & running. Told her that it is up running.I explained that I would be better off getting it off Ebay & then buying 10 oz vapor fuel seperately b/c that would only be about $99.99 + $20 varpor fuel $120 + shipping & she said well yeah, then she went on to say that they (salon source) went online & saw how much others were selling it for & raised the price to $149.99. oh well


I hate greed. I'm getting really turned off of these people


----------



## Mleah (Feb 16, 2010)

Amari said:


> I still love the iron but I'm mad some of my lettering is coming off.(I only used it once)I know its cosmetic and doesnt affect the iron but still.


  This happened with my Sedu. It still works great though. Can't wait forthe vapoiron to arrive.

That Salon Source saw how much they could make and jacked the price up.


----------



## Ediese (Feb 16, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> I hate greed. I'm getting really turned off of these people


 
Yeah, I guess they haven't figured out that giving us the discounted price would make them much more money in the end. There are so many women here (excluding the lurkers) that would jump on that price. They're going to lose out. 



Mleah said:


> This happened with my Sedu. It still works great though. Can't wait forthe vapoiron to arrive.
> 
> *That Salon Source saw how much they could make and jacked the price up*.


 
I'm gonna start looking elsewhere. I wish no one else would purchase from them. That's ridiculous!


----------



## ambs_0587 (Feb 16, 2010)

Please post if anyone finds a better seller and price. It looks like there will be a bidding war on ebay....


----------



## cmbodley (Feb 16, 2010)

^^^me too, tired of greed but I want one so bad


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe we should see if some stylist here on the board could go buy some and sell them at cost


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Feb 17, 2010)

So I finally had a chance to try out my new Joico flatiron, so here's my review.   I did my usual routine of washing my hair with diluted trader joes shampoo.  I then slathered Aveda DR and Vatika oil in my damp hair and put on a plastic cap and towel for 2hrs.   Rinsed, then did a diluted ACV rinse over my scalp mainly (to control the itchies).  I airdried naked for about 15mins.  then applied Lacio Lacio.  then blowdied the rest of the way.   

I then flatironed on 365 degrees.  It took me a minute to get used to how to grip the iron without accidentally touching the steam on/off button.  And it also took a minute to get used to the floating plates.  At first i felt like I was snagging my hair on one corner of the plate...but i started using larger sections of hair and it stopped snagging.  I like the way my hair feels!  The truth is that it doesn't look any different than when using my sedu...It totally felt way more moisturized after i ran the flat-iron down my hair...but now that 30mins has passed, my hair feels the same as any other iron.  

My hair is about 3mos post, and i did it really quickly, so i did not get bonestraight results (i wasn't trying to).   But i would think that this iron can deliver those results with the right techniques.  I used the entire reservoir of vaporfuel on my hair.  But i'd probably need 1.5 fills, if i was really trying to do it bonestraight.  One thing that i'm worried about is the on/off button for the steam...it has a spring in it and it feels like it could break with repeated toggling.  so i'm just gonna leave my steam button permanantly on so that i don't keep toggling it and end up breaking it.  

So I'm guessing the benefit is not to get straighter results, but to get healthier results... and only time will tell...  yay!  its definitely a keeper!


----------



## 4mia (Feb 17, 2010)

cmbodley said:


> ok I just called Salon Source 1800 789 3211 & spoke with Dominique she said that the 99.99 price was a promo for licensed cosmetologists & that the iron is acutally $149.99 & it comes with the 3 oz vapor fuel & free 10 oz vapor fuel. I asked her about the Ebay thing she said that she did not know anything about it except that they were trying to get it up & running. Told her that it is up running.I explained that I would be better off getting it off Ebay & then buying 10 oz vapor fuel seperately b/c that would only be about $99.99 + $20 varpor fuel $120 + shipping & she said well yeah, then she went on to say that they (salon source) went online & saw how much others were selling it for & raised the price to $149.99. oh well


 
thanks this helps me decide. y are they going to check other prices after they made the agreement. sounds like bs to me, i dont remember them telling anyone when  they first made the ebay agreement that its a promo. 
i rather spend my money with fhi that has a decent warranty


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 17, 2010)

All right! Time for my review!
Sorry ... no pictures either, but I don't know if pictures would make a difference. 

I washed with Kenra Platinum for Color, did Aphogee 2 minute, and then did Kenra Conditioner for Color Maintenance.

I added a good size dollop of chi silk infusion, and then I let it dry about 85 percent.

I separated my hair into sections, and then sprayed the sections (Nioxin Thermal Bliss) and blow dried with my Chi Rocket. Didn't take very long to dry. 

Then I resectioned, loaded up the vapor fuel and started in the back. I put it on the highest setting for thickest, coarsest hair, even though I don't think my hair is all that thick... but I've been doing flat ironing at 410 previously because that's the only setting my old chi does.

Now I'm not a patient or careful flat ironer, so I know I didn't do the small sections ... enough to get bone straight. 

At first I thought I couldn't tell the difference between this and my old standard chi flat iron. I mean it wasn't getting bone straight. I got mad and went and got my chi... and the minute I could compare the results of both irons, I could tell the Vapor Iron was better... softer, better looking ends, just better. 

So I finished with the Vapor Iron. I did add a bit more Nixon in later sections. 

My hair was not bone straight... it was actually rather... full, but VERY swangy. I mean That Black Gal Swang,  you know?

I put it in my satin pillow rollers for the night and this morning I had nice full curls. I "swanged" as much as I could all day. 

Now it's been all day and I'm still able to SWANG. 

Listen, I have gotten swang before, but nothing that's ever lasted like this. 

So... my verdict is VERY positive. My hair feels good. It's light as a feature (but not flyaway) My ends looked good without me torturing them over and over like I have to do with my chi flat iron. I also didn't get bone straight... BUT that could be user error, I hardly ever manage to get bone straight hair. In my siggy pic, I had used Thermasmooth and my hair was all greasy and it still took a professional stylist to get it straight like that pic.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 17, 2010)

Ladies, I would call and get on their nerves and insist that they honor the deal they promised to do for LHCF members. If not, there are 10,000 ladies that read this forum--they don't want the negative publicity.  Word of mouth travels fast. They can make a name here, good or bad, for themselves.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 18, 2010)

I checked ebay and there are more auctions up at 99.95. More than one person has bid so it's like 104 now. I think we should wait until they get 5 feedback first and then if they are jerking us around call and let them have it.


----------



## cmbodley (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm so back & forth about this iron I want it but I do not want to be financially raped to get it. What's a girl to do?


----------



## winnettag (Feb 18, 2010)

Supergirl said:


> Ladies, I would call and get on their nerves and insist that they honor the deal they promised to do for LHCF members. If not, there are 10,000 ladies that read this forum--they don't want the negative publicity.  Word of mouth travels fast. They can make a name here, good or bad, for themselves.


 
I really want to do this..........



Kurlee said:


> I checked ebay and there are more auctions up at 99.95. More than one person has bid so it's like 104 now. *I think we should wait until they get 5 feedback first and then if they are jerking us around call and let them have it*.


 
but think we should do this first.

I believe they have 2 positive feedbacks so far. Nothing left to do but wait I suppose.


----------



## cmbodley (Feb 18, 2010)

I will not have to worry about getting this iron at a fair price, just spoke with my hairdresser & she is going to go buy me one today from the Armstrong McCall & not mark the price up iron is $99.98 & the 10oz refill is $7.48-like Martin Lawrence said-Run tell that! I'm so happy-all the day!


----------



## ambs_0587 (Feb 18, 2010)

cmbodley said:


> I will not have to worry about getting this iron at a fair price, just spoke with my hairdresser & she is going to go buy me one today from the Armstrong McCall & not mark the price up iron is $99.98 & the 10oz refill is $7.48-like Martin Lawrence said-Run tell that! I'm so happy-all the day!



awww i'm jealous!!!


----------



## ambs_0587 (Feb 19, 2010)

I really want this iron!! Its soo expensive though. I think i may try out the Kerastase Ciment Thermique and see how that works.


----------



## cmbodley (Feb 19, 2010)

cmbodley said:


> I will not have to worry about getting this iron at a fair price, just spoke with my hairdresser & she is going to go buy me one today from the Armstrong McCall & not mark the price up iron is $99.98 & the 10oz refill is $7.48-like Martin Lawrence said-Run tell that! I'm so happy-all the day!


 ok so I have my new iron haven't tried yet I'm still at work & the total for the iron & the vapor refill was $106.43 with tax.... gotta love my hairdresser, the receipt shows where they discounted it $17.48 lovin it


----------



## coli (Feb 19, 2010)

ambs_0587 said:


> I really want this iron!! Its soo expensive though. I think i may try out the Kerastase Ciment Thermique and see how that works.


 
  Some people also like the Nectar Thermique better.  However either way, as long as you purchase it from a Kerastase salon, you can get your money back if you don't like it.  Also, the Ciment Thermique lasts for 5 shampoos.  I believe their website has videos on it.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm SO torn.  I believe I read conflicting reports or whether or not you could get to your roots with this iron; if so, I'm sold.  If not, I'm getting a Chi Turbo.

Ladies thanks for your input; those of you stalking eBay please keep us posted.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 19, 2010)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> I'm SO torn.  I believe I read conflicting reports or whether or not you could get to your roots with this iron; if so, I'm sold.  If not, I'm getting a Chi Turbo.
> 
> Ladies thanks for your input; those of you stalking eBay please keep us posted.



I used mine for the first time this morning, and it is all that I hoped it would be. My hair is smooth, soft, and moist. I got all the way to my roots, and I swear it looks like I went to a shop and got it done. I am very happy with my Vapor Iron, it is by far the best flat iron I've ever used.  I used about 3/4 of the what I filled the reserve with, and the steam was subtle. 








ETA: Oh, I washed my hair last night, and then applied L'Occitane Repairing Shine Mask and washed it out after about 30 minutes. I applied Phillip B. Lovin Leave In Conditioner, and a tad bit of Seyani Butter, and then blow dried about 80%. I wrapped my hair up over night, and then used the Vapor Iron this morning.


----------



## ambs_0587 (Feb 19, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> I used mine for the first time this morning, and it is all that I hoped it would be. My hair is smooth, soft, and moist. I got all the way to my roots, and I swear it looks like I went to a shop and got it done. I am very happy with my Vapor Iron, it is by far the best flat iron I've ever used.  I used about 3/4 of the what I filled the reserve with, and the steam was subtle.
> 
> 
> ETA: Oh, I washed my hair last night, and then applied L'Occitane Repairing Shine Mask and washed it out after about 30 minutes. I applied Phillip B. Lovin Leave In Conditioner, and a tad bit of Seyani Butter, and then blow dried about 80%. I wrapped my hair up over night, and then used the Vapor Iron this morning.



wow! your hair looks so silky and look at that shine. I think i will get the iron after all.


----------



## winnettag (Feb 19, 2010)

Now they have it on ebay for $139....well then, maxiglide it is!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> I used mine for the first time this morning, and it is all that I hoped it would be. My hair is smooth, soft, and moist. I got all the way to my roots, and I swear it looks like I went to a shop and got it done. I am very happy with my Vapor Iron, it is by far the best flat iron I've ever used.  I used about 3/4 of the what I filled the reserve with, and the steam was subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your hair!!!  Getting this iron is so tempting....

You are talking my language when you mentioned L'Occitane Repairing Shine Mask....that stuff is the best stuff I have ever used....EVER!!!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 20, 2010)

winnettag said:


> Now they have it on ebay for $139....well then, maxiglide it is!


they are jerks


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 20, 2010)

I bet in a few months time it will be cheaper and all sorts of coupons will come out, those that are not in a hurry should wait it out imo.


----------



## winnettag (Feb 20, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> they are jerks


 




shopgalore said:


> I bet in a few months time it will be cheaper and all sorts of coupons will come out, those that are not in a hurry should wait it out imo.


 
Exactly what I'm going to do.  And I'm for darn sure not going to buy it from them.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 21, 2010)

It's been 2 days since I used the iron, and my hair looks and feels like it did right after I used it. I've wrapped my hair up, and when I comb it down I didn't have as much breakage or shedding as I normally would. By now my hair would also start to look and feel dryer.


----------



## ambs_0587 (Feb 21, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> It's been 2 days since I used the iron, and my hair looks and feels like it did right after I used it. I've wrapped my hair up, and when I comb it down I didn't have as much breakage or shedding as I normally would. By now my hair would also start to look and feel dryer.



thanks for the update.


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 21, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> It's been 2 days since I used the iron, and my hair looks and feels like it did right after I used it. I've wrapped my hair up, and when I comb it down I didn't have as much breakage or shedding as I normally would. By now my hair would also start to look and feel dryer.



Mine felt similar along down the line. Today was the first day I woke up kinda dry and frizzy. That's about 5 days of good stuff.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 21, 2010)

i'm glad no one is bidding on the iron.do they really think we  would buy it still, knowing that others got it for 40 bucks cheaper + received and extra larger refill? yeaaaaaaaaaa right! I hope we can find another distributor.


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 23, 2010)

I still haven't gotten this iron yet, because I'm waiting on a good deal.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 23, 2010)

I hope you all find a great deal. My hair is still soft, silky, and shiny after 5 days.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 23, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> i'm glad no one is bidding on the iron.do they really think we  would buy it still, knowing that others got it for 40 bucks cheaper + received and extra larger refill? yeaaaaaaaaaa right! I hope we can find another distributor.



I hope no one else is supporting these thieves...really?!?! I was considering buying one until they pulled that stunt! 

This iron will be like CHI,FHI, etc in a few months...u will be able to purchase it anywhere - Ulta, Trade Secret, and there will probably be a gang of them on Ebay soon enough...and reasonably priced without all of the gouging 

Yeah...SalonSource dropped the ball on this one!


----------



## la mosca (Feb 23, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I hope no one else is supporting these thieves...really?!?! I was considering buying one until they pulled that stunt!
> 
> This iron will be like CHI,FHI, etc in a few months...u will be able to purchase it anywhere - Ulta, Trade Secret, and there will probably be a gang of them on Ebay soon enough...and reasonably priced without all of the gouging
> 
> Yeah...SalonSource dropped the ball on this one!


 
I am beyond aggravated with Salon Source.  I mean, come on:  after getting feedback on eBay from four people, they up and list the iron for $139???

At the moment, they don't have any items listed.  In any event, I wouldn't deal with them any further.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 23, 2010)

la mosca said:


> I am beyond aggravated with Salon Source.  I mean, come on:  after getting feedback on eBay from four people, they up and list the iron for $139???
> 
> At the moment, they don't have any items listed.  In any event, I wouldn't deal with them any further.



Well it's great that you were able to purchase it before they realized they what kind of commodity they had on their hands...

I bet it will be great for this Houston humidity!!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 23, 2010)

i will wait a year until they flood ebay. I have a perfectly working chi turbo anyway. I will just up my conditioning and pre-striaghtening routine until i can get my hands one. I just had my hopes up you kno?


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 23, 2010)

I got mine from Backstage Brittany. Right now she only has HAI flat irons up for bid. Perhaps she will have more. She's got good ratings and the price was 99.95.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 23, 2010)

^^^Just FYI, I am almost certain that this "backstagebrittany" eBay seller is an affiliate of Salon Source.  When I was in initial talks with Salon Source about the LHCF discount, I was told that backstagebrittany.com was their retail sales website.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mahogany Jazz thank you SO much for your update.  I am really wanting this iron BAD because my raggedy little Infiniti is on its last legs.  *sigh*

I refuse to pay $139 though.  I'm going to hold out as long as I can with this Infiniti and see if the price comes down.


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 23, 2010)

la mosca said:


> ^^^Just FYI, I am almost certain that this "backstagebrittany" eBay seller is an affiliate of Salon Source.  When I was in initial talks with Salon Source about the LHCF discount, I was told that backstagebrittany.com was their retail sales website.



If so, then they are up to something hinky, because that BSB has almost 900, 100 percent rating.  No reason to "wait" to buy it now. And, like I said, I paid 99.95.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 23, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> If so, then they are up to something hinky, because that BSB has almost 900, 100 percent rating. No reason to "wait" to buy it now. And, like I said, I paid 99.95.


 
Oh yes, I definitely call shenanigans.  The only reason I was willing to give them the benefit of the doubt is because they claimed they were going to give our members a special discount through the new seller they created for that purpose.


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 23, 2010)

la mosca said:


> Oh yes, I definitely call shenanigans.  The only reason I was willing to give them the benefit of the doubt is because they claimed they were going to give our members a special discount through the new seller they created for that purpose.



I see. Well they are just weird. Hopefully they will have to eat those irons until the price comes down.


----------



## Solitude (Feb 23, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> Awww. you brought me down from my buzz. I wanted this but I had a bad time with Joico's Smoothing Balm. Gave me serious poof and frizz when I was trying to be straight that week.





Barbie83 said:


> No! No party-poopers!!



Why did I JUST see these posts?  I hadn't been checking back on this thread. Sorry, ladies! Well, I'm only half-way through reading the thread, but everyone seems happy with the iron. 

As always, Happy Hair Growing! 

ETA: oh wow, that sucks about Salon Source...


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 24, 2010)

So, I did a little investigating for you ladies without a Vapor Iron, and I came up with a company called Beauty Systems with a price of $109. I tried searching for a website for them, and I came up with CosmoProf. There's one in my city, and I know for a fact you have to have a license to even get in the door! However, I called the number and the rep didn't ask if I was licensed at all.

Beauty Systems
1-800-362-3186

I pray you all have better luck with this company. Also, if they don't ask about a license, I wouldn't tell.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 24, 2010)

Bumping!!!


----------



## nicki6 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ladies, here's a chance to win one

http://www.joico.com/events/entertowin


----------



## ambs_0587 (Feb 24, 2010)

nicki6 said:


> Ladies, here's a chance to win one
> 
> http://www.joico.com/events/entertowin




I was just about to post this


----------



## ambs_0587 (Feb 24, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> So, I did a little investigating for you ladies without a Vapor Iron, and I came up with a company called Beauty Systems with a price of $109. I tried searching for a website for them, and I came up with CosmoProf. There's one in my city, and I know for a fact you have to have a license to even get in the door! However, I called the number and the rep didn't ask if I was licensed at all.
> 
> Beauty Systems
> 1-800-362-3186
> ...



I'm soo tempted or call and order one!


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 24, 2010)

ambs_0587 said:


> I'm soo tempted or call and order one!



Do it! It's better than waiting on an ebay listing or dealing with other janky dealers! I love mine, and I know everyone else who has one does as well!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks mahogany JAZZ!!!!


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 25, 2010)

I used the iron this past weekend.  Since I have fine hair, I do not like to flat iron my hair supper straight.  The iron left my hair feeling soft and full unlike some irons that take away all of the body from my hair.  The iron is a little bigger then most, but very well built, the outside plates get a little warm, but other then that I'm happy with it! 

Here are my pic's

The first two pic's are blowdried hair the last two are flatiron results!


----------



## Anacaona (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the review Charmstreese! How did the iron do with your roots?


----------



## cmbodley (Feb 25, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> I got mine from Backstage Brittany. Right now she only has HAI flat irons up for bid. Perhaps she will have more. She's got good ratings and the price was 99.95.


 I emailed backstage brittany before my hairdresser purchased mine & she suggested that I buy the one from the seller LHCF, I told her that I did not want a bidding war, well she listed one for $99 buy now & before I checked my email it was already gone, so this is when I called my hairdresser so maybe she can list some more


----------



## Solitude (Feb 25, 2010)

Those people who got the $99 got a great deal. That iron is selling for upwards of $200 on amazon. You could make a nice little profit :scratchch.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 25, 2010)

Solitude said:


> Those people who got the $99 got a great deal. That iron is selling for upwards of $200 on amazon. You could make a nice little profit :scratchch.




-heads over to Beauty systems to cop a few at $109.....


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 25, 2010)

Anacaona said:


> Thanks for the review Charmstreese! How did the iron do with your roots?



It did great on my roots. Since the steam is coming from the middle of the top iron plate, I didn't even feel it on my scalp. Im about 8 weeks post, and it really knocked out my 4b kinks (I did my edges around my hairline and nape with my HAI twig).


----------



## Anacaona (Feb 25, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> It did great on my roots. Since the steam is coming from the middle of the top iron plate, I didn't even feel it on my scalp. Im about 8 weeks post, and it really knocked out my 4b kinks (I did my edges around my hairline and nape with my HAI twig).



Thanks girl your hair looks so sleek and shiny and I was worried about it working for my roots. I'm about 16 weeks post and transitioning so it sounds like a good buy but Im so FRUSTRATED by all the games being played by these sellers

I'm gonna start looking at FHIs.


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 25, 2010)

Now these fools right here are on something for this price right here. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Joico-K-PAK-Rec...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eab5fe88c
http://cgi.ebay.com/Joico-K-PAK-Rec...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eab5fe88c


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 25, 2010)

Kimiche said:


> Now these fools right here are on something for this price right here.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Joico-K-PAK-Rec...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eab5fe88c




I usually don't do this, but I sent them the following email:

*Are you seriously selling for that amount? That's ludicrous. I bought it for over half the price, with cheaper shipping and a free 10oz bottle of Vapor Fuel. I've seen them for $165, and even though that's high, it's still way less than your price. Stop trying to rip people off. *


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 25, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> I usually don't do this, but I sent them the following email:
> 
> *Are you seriously selling for that amount? That's ludicrous. I bought it for over half the price, with cheaper shipping and a free 10oz bottle of Vapor Fuel. I've seen them for $165, and even though that's high, it's still way less than your price. Stop trying to rip people off. *


 on point!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Feb 25, 2010)

how does this one compare to a regular steam iron? anyone have it that also has used the maxiglide? for the people that have the iron do you think it's the iron itself or the solution that's making thier hair come out so well?


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 25, 2010)

Solitude said:


> Those people who got the $99 got a great deal. That iron is selling for upwards of $200 on amazon. You could make a nice little profit :scratchch.


 
_*Nah...like Madonna sang....*_

_*I'm gonna keep my babyyy...ooh  ...yeah...*_


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I have to get my rave on about this iron. It is an excellent tool. I used it last night and my hair looks and feels great, it looks salon great.  I am a bit of a flat iron junkie (though I don't flat iron any more than 4-5 times/year) and of all the flat irons I have, this is indeed my new favorite.


----------



## Anacaona (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review Supergirl! I just saw one for $155 on Amazon and I might just suck it up and buy it.

Bumping...


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 1, 2010)

Supergirl said:


> Well, I have to get my rave on about this iron. It is an excellent tool. I used it last night and my hair looks and feels great, it looks salon great.  I am a bit of a flat iron junkie (though I don't flat iron any more than 4-5 times/year) and of all the flat irons I have, this is indeed my new favorite.


did u buy urs on ebay?


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 1, 2010)

^^yes, I contacted the seller about them following through on their deal and they said they intended to, but had to have 5 positive feedback on auction items before they could list it as buy it now. They agreed to list one for me under one of their other seller names for the price they promised for the group deal. I received the iron the day after I purchased it.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Mar 1, 2010)

Supergirl said:


> ^^yes, I contacted the seller about them following through on their deal and they said they intended to, but had to have 5 positive feedback on auction items before they could list it as buy it now. They agreed to list one for me under one of their other seller names for the price they promised for the group deal. I received the iron the day after I purchased it.




That's good to hear. I'm glad you like it as much as I did as well! I can't wait to flat iron my hair with it again....

Sad, I know. I just love the way it makes my hair look and feel.


----------



## la mosca (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^I know--I have flatironed my hair with that iron about six times already. LOL.  And yet, my hair looks and feel fantastic.  I am having to force myself to stop using it.  I LOVE it.


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^jealous side eye


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I'll be... I'll have to give this iron serious consideration.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmmm I'm just wondering if I could fill my Maxiglide with the K-Pak ReconstRx VaporFuel.......


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone else ordered one yet? I need updates!


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 2, 2010)

Bumping....


----------



## cmbodley (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had mine about a week and a half & have used it quite a few times, hair is soft  & shiny, looks very healthy. I'm not good at posting pics & the 1st & last time I did, I didn't do it right & got bashed so I'm not taking that chance again.


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 3, 2010)

I do have a pic. I'll try to remember to post it today. It's not all that clear, but it's a pic nonetheless.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Mar 3, 2010)

Used mine again this morning.... Smoothed all my new growth right on out.


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 3, 2010)

Aaaahhhh!!! You guys are torturing me!!!!


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 3, 2010)

Anacaona said:


> Aaaahhhh!!! You guys are torturing me!!!!


i'm sayinnnnnnnnn! I'm like panting and foaming at the mouth for one.


----------



## 4mia (Mar 3, 2010)

i see now on ebay there is one for 149 buy now different seller
and one that can be bidded on its at 100.00


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Supergirl said:


> I do have a pic. I'll try to remember to post it today. It's not all that clear, but it's a pic nonetheless.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder if a Joico blowdryer is in the works....


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 4, 2010)

I used mine again on Monday to  straighten my NG after rollersetting...I'm loving this iron!


----------



## Flavia (Mar 4, 2010)

I went to Cosmoprof today and all they had was the demo model.  They never received any of the irons from the initial release.  My name and all 5 contact numbers are on the waiting list. No ETA either, but I will wait since its $99.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^My cosmoprof only received 2 irons!!!!


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 4, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> I wonder if a Joico blowdryer is in the works....



Oh you are so wrong!


----------



## lala (Mar 4, 2010)

I just watched 2 YT videos and tried to visually compare the Joico and the Babyliss Pro steam/vapor irons.

My Mom's friend said that she thought that the Babyliss was better than the Joico, but after watching both videos it appears as if the Joico gives more shine and provides a smoother finish.


----------



## ambs_0587 (Mar 13, 2010)

any updates? bump bump


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 14, 2010)

ughh Rickys NYC has this for 165 ..i swear they mark everything up in that damn store, i wont be getting it from there IF i decide on getting one


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 14, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> I used mine again on Monday to straighten my NG after rollersetting...I'm loving this iron!


 
_*I just straightened my NG earlier with the iron...I'm 12 wks post and*_
_*it's really going to assist me in stretching until touch up time.*_

_*I'm extremely pleased with this Joico investment*_ 

_*I have to remember to register/submit warranty information this week, I keep forgetting to do it*_.


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 14, 2010)

Still lusting for one...I'm about to call the eBay sellers and ask for the LHCF deal...the cheapest I found it elsewhere was for $150.


----------



## lala (Mar 14, 2010)

I ordered through a salon for $99 but it's backordered until May.  I will wait patiently .


----------



## 4mia (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm waiting too, I know if I wait a little while they will go down


----------



## Kimiche (Mar 14, 2010)

I still haven't gotten mine.  I'm still waiting patiently.  Some ebay sellers have them up for bid, but have a little note that says the irons will not be available until the end of April.


----------



## Auburn (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder how this compares to the Runway..

Im still waiting on a report for reversion from a natural if this fights humidity and if curls come right back after washing


----------



## Bint Yusef (Mar 14, 2010)

I should have mine tuesday according to UPS tracking.


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^Where'd you buy yours and for how much?


----------



## Bint Yusef (Mar 14, 2010)

Anacaona said:


> ^^^Where'd you buy yours and for how much?


Ebay for 120.00


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 15, 2010)

Bint Yusef said:


> Ebay for 120.00


 
Bint does this include S&H?


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Mar 15, 2010)

I would really like to try this iron once the price drops a bit.


----------



## Victorian (Mar 15, 2010)

How in the world did I miss this thread?? It sounds so tempting...


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 15, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> How in the world did I miss this thread?? It sounds so tempting...



Guuuurl, you just don't know.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Mar 15, 2010)

Deleting this link because I do not want anyone else to get caught up with that seller.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 15, 2010)

wow that's a great deal and shipping is only 4.95!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rastapretty (Mar 15, 2010)

Does it mean, it comes with 2 flat iron?



Bint Yusef said:


> Ladies I have my vapor iron. I will be using it this weekend.
> 
> The vapor fuel is like water. I will also be trying to use the maxiglide with the vapor fuel.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 15, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> Oh, I used put the heat setting on 356 degrees.
> I will try it lower next time.



Can anybody clarify what is the actual temperature range, and in what increments? I'm trying to decide between this one and the Babyliss (Babyliss Pro TT BABTT4073 Tourmaline Titanium 1-1/2-Inch Steam Straightener) which is only $69 on amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002NGMEVM/ref=oss_product
description:
_"Steam and Natural Ions Create Smooth and Shiny Hair with 30% Longer-Lasting Results! Babyliss Pro Tourmaline Titanium Steam Straightener- a total conditioning system that infuses hair with deep moisturizing ionic steam as it straightens! Leaves hair smooth and shiny, and results last 30% longer. This iron has an advanced ceramic heating system for ultra-fast heat up and recovery, up to 465 degrees F *(in case you want to melt your hair.LOL!)*. Tourmaline Titanium Plates emit natural negative ions to reduce frizz, and far-infrared heat to gently straighten hair. A retractable detangling comb, stay-cool Ryton housing, 10-foot 360 degree swivel cord, and slim, lightweight design offer unparalleled styling flexibility and operator comfort. BaBylissPRO TT marks a brand-new era in styling!"_

Need some more info to decide. Please?


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 15, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> Can anybody clarify what is the actual temperature range, and in what increments? I'm trying to decide between this one and the Babyliss (Babyliss Pro TT BABTT4073 Tourmaline Titanium 1-1/2-Inch Steam Straightener) which is only $69 on amazon!
> 
> Need some more info to decide. Please?



Let me go look at mines...be right back


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 15, 2010)

It starts at 284 degrees and goes up to 410 degrees, which I DID NOT go up to and never will have to.
It has some little dots in between as you go higher.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Mar 15, 2010)

284-410 F

284
320
356
392
410

With several dots in between those major points.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Bint Yusef (more specific detailing - lol)


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Bint thanks for posting the deal on Amazon but I kinda don't get it. Does it say that it comes in a two pack and you just pick one and how would you do that, or do you have to buy both and since it's two for $198 it ends up being one $99. If this deal is forreal I'm buying one tomorrow night!!!


----------



## LadyRaider (Mar 15, 2010)

I used my again last Friday evening. My edges is till straight as of this evening. I used it at the highest heat though. I'm a bad person.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 16, 2010)

So here I am debating between a Babyliss and a Joico. Meanwhile, as of today (Tuesday, March 16) all the Joico vapor irons (except one) have sold out at Amazon! Did you guys all go on shopping sprees last night?! WOW!


----------



## Bint Yusef (Mar 16, 2010)

Anacaona said:


> Hey Bint thanks for posting the deal on Amazon but I kinda don't get it. Does it say that it comes in a two pack and you just pick one and how would you do that, or do you have to buy both and since it's two for $198 it ends up being one $99. If this deal is forreal I'm buying one tomorrow night!!!


If you look at the graphic above the iron it says 2 pack, and if you look at the price of 198 in parenthesis it says 99.00 per item. You can't pick one. You would have to buy the 2 pack for the 198 listed. Then you could sell it to another lady or make a deal with someone prior and go in and split the cost.
I hope that clears it up for ya.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Mar 16, 2010)

rastapretty said:


> Does it mean, it comes with 2 flat iron?


Yep you get 2 flat irons for 198, which ends up being 99 for each one.


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 16, 2010)

Bint Yusef said:


> Yep you get 2 flat irons for 198, which ends up being 99 for each one.



Thanks Bint! If it comes with two, Bint do you want to set up something through paypal where you can send me one and I'll pay you for it ?

If not, any other ladies willing to do this with me?


----------



## Charz (Mar 16, 2010)

Ummm any DC ladies wanna split a two pack?


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 17, 2010)

Bint Yusef said:


> Ladies I have my vapor iron. I will be using it this weekend.
> 
> The vapor fuel is like water. I will also be trying to use the maxiglide with the vapor fuel.
> 
> ...


 
You are making us wait til the weekend???


----------



## Priss Pot (Mar 17, 2010)

This is so tempting.

My Maxiglide MP plate broke   I'm so upset about that.  I loved the teeth and steam-burst option.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 18, 2010)

APPLIANCE JUNKIE ALERT!!:

*I ordered the Joico 2-pack!* (crazy me)  It should arrive on the 24th. Anyone interested in getting the 2nd one? (please!). Just PM me.

I also received the Babyliss steam iron yesterday. It's looks really nice, well built, has the steam burst option (*does the Joico have this?*) and retractable teeth like the Maxiglide. It cost $85, including shipping. I might end up keeping this one and selling both Joicos--I love my other Babyliss nano titanium-No snags!. 

I'm frustrated because I can't use it until I decide which one to keep. Decisisons, decisions...


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^ hmmmmm.....
I'm not really interested in the joico b/c I'd have to keep buying refills indefinitely, but I do want to order the babyliss steam iron.  I'm just waiting for reviews on it.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm well I hope this iron works well. I don't straighten too often, and I have two good irons already. I remember I had a conair steam iron in high school and that thing worked wonders.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 18, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> ^^^ hmmmmm.....
> I'm not really interested in the joico b/c *I'd have to keep buying refills indefinitely,* but I do want to order the babyliss steam iron.  I'm just waiting for reviews on it.



@the bolded: I don't think you have to do that. I plan to try whichever iron I decide to keep with the Aphogee green tea keratin mist. If you compare the ingredient lists between this and the vaporfuel (check this thread) it's apparent that this might work. I'm basing my hypothesis on previous fabulous flatironing results after spraying this product (aphogee) on my dry hair. Besides, you could always use plain water! Just a thought.
.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^I've used my Energizer Hair Follicle Stimulator in it with results just as good.


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 18, 2010)

ATTN: ALL LADIES PLANNING TO BUY THE 2 FLATIRONS FOR $198 ON AMAZON: DO NOT BUY!!!

I had to send mine back today because according to them, this deal doesn't exist.

I ordered the "two pack" from them on Tuesday and got it from them today, only to find only one flat iron in the box. So I call just to verify that the other one is on its way and they tell me that I just get ONE for $198. The "two pack" part meant that I get the iron with the vaporfuel (which is 3.4ml not even the full 10ml refill bottle btw) Even after telling them that there were other members on this board who got the deal they told me that it was "Amazon's" fault that it displayed wrong and they could only give me a refund.

I had to send it back with the quickness so I can get my refund.

I'm gonna PM Bint to see what happened because I used her exact link she got her two irons.

I'll update when I hear anything but if anyone was thinking of getting this deal HOLD OFF until we figure out what happened.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 18, 2010)

^why are these vendors playing games with this iron?! I'm going to wait until all the hype dies down


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 18, 2010)

So I just heard back from Bint Yusef and she told me that she didn't actually buy the iron from them, so I think this deal is void. So I guess the deal really doesn't exist.......


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I posted about a vendor selling it for $109 a while back if you want to check them out.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Mar 19, 2010)

Anacaona said:


> So I just heard back from Bint Yusef and she told me that she didn't actually buy the iron from them, so I think this deal is void. So I guess the deal really doesn't exist.......


Yeah I posted up thread that I got my iron from Ebay. I was on amazon looking to buy more Vapor Fuel and ran across that deal. 

I am sorry about what happened to you and deleted the link to that vendor so no other ladies fall into their trap.  Sorry about that. Their explanation does not even make any sense its clear as day they are advertising 2 iron for $99 a piece for a total of 198.


----------



## FtrDrO (Mar 19, 2010)

Have any naturals tried this product? How did it do with getting the hair straight in one pass, lasting, and not preventing reversion? I'm so tempted to get this iron.....


----------



## LadyRaider (Mar 19, 2010)

Approaching eleven months in transition so I think I can count as a natural. i can not exactly answer your question, as I historically not a very good or patient at flat ironing.  I am not good at doing small segments. 

That said, even with my faults, this iron gets me straight with more body than my chi. I get a lot of volume and movement. It's probably not the straightest... but I was never able to get that. 

I keep the flat iron really well. I can usually go 4 good days before the edges start to complain and that's been over a rainy winter. Again, since I'm not great at flat ironing, this is an improvement over the other.

The biggest difference is just how much silkier and nicer my hair feels. Previously, with my chi, I'd have to give special attention (read: passes) to my ends to get them nice, but with this one I do not. 





FtrDrO said:


> Have any naturals tried this product? How did it do with getting the hair straight in one pass, lasting, and not preventing reversion? I'm so tempted to get this iron.....


----------



## silkii_locks (Mar 19, 2010)

Anacaona said:


> ATTN: ALL LADIES PLANNING TO BUY THE 2 FLATIRONS FOR $198 ON AMAZON: DO NOT BUY!!!
> 
> I had to send mine back today because according to them, this deal doesn't exist.
> 
> ...


 
Wow!  This is getting crazier and crazier.  I guess it will be another year or so before i finally get mine.  Either that or just cough up the extra cash just to keep from getting caught up in foolishness.


----------



## silkii_locks (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone know how much Trade Secret is selling this iron for??


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 19, 2010)

I intended to use plain water all along.  I don't actually like the idea of heating a product (protein or otherwise) to the boil and applying it to the hair.  
I thought that it was the love of Joico products that made some people want the iron so bad.  
I ordered the babyliss this afternoon.  No hassle, no extra cost since I only want to regular steam.



lilikoi said:


> @the bolded: I don't think you have to do that. I plan to try whichever iron I decide to keep with the Aphogee green tea keratin mist. If you compare the ingredient lists between this and the vaporfuel (check this thread) it's apparent that this might work. I'm basing my hypothesis on previous fabulous flatironing results after spraying this product (aphogee) on my dry hair. Besides, you could always use plain water! Just a thought.
> .


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's a video, but it's on Type 1 hair:

http://blog.discountbeautycenter.com/tag/joico-vapor-iron/


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 20, 2010)

I contacted the seller on amazon concerning the 2-pack thing and she said that it was called 2-pack because it includes the flat iron AND the vapor fuel. 2 items=2 pack, which is completely ridiculous. I think i'll buy the babyliss instead


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's an info vid for the Babyliss.  I ordered yesterday and I'm sooooo excited.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 21, 2010)

silkii_locks said:


> Does anyone know how much Trade Secret is selling this iron for??


 
Good Luck, I went to my local Trade Secret (VA) they looked at me like I was crazy. erplexed The lady never heard of it. She did go on to say, if is by Joico they will be getting it soon in a shipment, but for right now, it does not exist in Trade Secret store.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 21, 2010)

What is your use of this iron? How often do you use it? Do you think that flat ironing with this iron 1Xweek would be too much heat if you use good hair protectant?

What do y'all think?


----------



## MissRissa (Mar 22, 2010)

ok so i'm really pressed for this iron because i always get breakage (with heat protectant and deep conditioning prior to straightening on lower heat ) but with all the dramatics surrounding the purchase and the fact that im pretty much broke , i wanted to know if anyone has tried maybe just putting some of the vapor fuel in a maxi glide yet.  I have a maxi glide and haven't used it in about a year i figure maybe i need to purchase the vapor fuel and break it out.   since my hair is already suffering a little i didn't want to be the guinea pig :eyebrows2


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 22, 2010)

Ladies....I got my refund from Amazon!!!!! It's such a relief to get my money back from these swindling merchants AGAIN!!! (for those of you who follow my threads, this is the second time I've had to deal with a bad flat iron deal)

This is strike two, if I make one more bad purchase on a flatiron, then I just wasn't meant to use one.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 27, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Here's an info vid for the Babyliss.  I ordered yesterday and I'm sooooo excited.



Did you get it? Can you post your review? Thanks.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 27, 2010)

This looks exciting...i'm gonna wait til i read reviews from you all tho

I've been thinkin about gettin a steam iron.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Mar 27, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> Did you get it? Can you post your review? Thanks.


 
This iron is really nice. Haven't done my whole head yet, just my leave out for half wigs and I did my manniquins head cause I really wanted to straighten some hair .  It made my hair feel really soft and bouncy, my manniquin hair came out very soft and moisturized too. 

At first I got the steam iron by Jillbere but took it back because the water didn't last long enough, 4 or 5 passes and you would need to refill.  The Jillbere and the Conair look the same.  This one comes with a large resivor, it's said to hold enough for 200 passes.  When I tried it out on my manniqin head I was able to do almost her whole head without refilling.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 28, 2010)

Um huh, you cant hold a LHCF member back.  So I admit I became angry at the fact the LaMosca took all of that time arranging the deal and the seller went back on their arrangement.

That's ok, they made what, a couple hundred when they could have made thousands through us

Anyway, we got a new intern last month, and a couple of weeks ago I heard her mention that she was going to her "sisters" salon for a retouch.

Ok yall, this aint unethical, is it  but I asked her if her sister would purchase this new wonderful flat iron for me and she said YES.  

So, here is my new baby:











and she was so sweet to tell me that this month they offered the refill for free.

Now, just have to find time to use this new puppy.


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 29, 2010)

I hate you^^^^^^lol


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 30, 2010)

OK. I got my Joico iron and decided to keep it!

I'll be returning the Babyliss one (or maybe selling on ebay...). I never used it but I liked the fact that it had a "burst" steam option, as well 2 setting for steam (the Joico doesn't have this). I also liked the fact that the plates are  slightly larger than the Joico (1 1/2 vs 1 1/4 inch).  It also has a wider temperature range, and a longer cord (10 feet--1 foot longer than Joico). Plus, it's cheaper!

HOWEVER, it has teeth, and I've never had an iron with that option. Although they're retractable, I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get a good grip on my fine strands. Also, it's designed to work with *water* and I'm not sure if adding something else would damage it (was planning on adding Aphogee Green Tea Keratin).

Other than that I think the Babyliss is a great option to avoid the Joico pricing madness.

I kept the Joico because I really wanted to try the Vaporfuel!(I know--dumb reason...). I will post my official review as soon as I have time to use it.

P.S. For those of you who already use it: Is the steam really visible when the plates are not closed?


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 31, 2010)

i still want one *tear*


----------



## Bint Yusef (Mar 31, 2010)

I forgot to come back and give a review I guess I will be the first person to not like this iron. Its really not the iron itself because it is very sturdy, the plates are beautiful and the steam controls wonderfully. But I have to have an iron with teeth. If you have the comb chase method down than this may not be an issue for you.

I also am  not sure how I liked the vapor fuel on my hair. I mean it made it look beautiful but my hair felt devoid of moisture. I am wondering if going over it with too many passes adds more VF to your hair and you can over do it? For this reason the fact that it does not have a button like the maxiglide where you can control if it will steam on a pass annoys me. (You can turn off the vapor on the bottom, but its not in a convenient place that is made for you to switch modes with each pass).

For those with a MG I also ran the VF through the MG 50% diluted with water and got similar results. The VF has the consistency of water so you can try it undiluted as well. The only downside is I believe the Vapor Iron controls the output of steam better than the Maxiglide. You can get the Vapor Iron closer to the roots compared to the MG.

One more thing I did not like about the Vapor Iron is the entire iron gets hot. You have to really watch where you touch the iron while its on or you will burn yourself.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 31, 2010)

MissRissa said:


> ok so i'm really pressed for this iron because i always get breakage (with heat protectant and deep conditioning prior to straightening on lower heat ) but with all the dramatics surrounding the purchase and the fact that im pretty much broke , i wanted to know if anyone has tried maybe just putting some of the vapor fuel in a maxi glide yet. I have a maxi glide and haven't used it in about a year i figure maybe i need to purchase the vapor fuel and break it out. since my hair is already suffering a little i didn't want to be the guinea pig :eyebrows2


 

Wondering the same thing....


----------



## Bint Yusef (Mar 31, 2010)

Golden75 said:


> Wondering the same thing....


Read my post above.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Mar 31, 2010)

Bint, you can actually turn the steam off to do more passes. I try to do no more than 2. For me, I think the steam is what made the difference. I can tell that my leave-ins are penetrating deeper and my hair actually stays moist and looks healthier longer. I also use my Hobe Energizer in the reservoir some times as well.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Mar 31, 2010)

MJ I edited my post to note that there is a vapor on/off  button underneath there, but they didnt design the iron with the idea in mind that you can be selective about each pass, the Maxiglide is designed with that in mind.I feel like I can get the same results with my Maxiglide and VF. My hair needs an iron with teefus lmao!!!!!!


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Mar 31, 2010)

Bint Yusef said:


> MJ I edited my post to note that there is a vapor on/off  button underneath there, but they didnt design the iron with the idea in mind that you can be selective about each pass, the Maxiglide is designed with that in mind.I feel like I can get the same results with my Maxiglide and VF. My hair needs an iron with teefus lmao!!!!!!




LoL, gotcha! I've never tried one with teef. Hmm.... now you've sparked my interest!!!


----------



## MissRissa (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks Bint,  I'm just going to try the vapor fuel with my MG first.  



Bint Yusef said:


> I forgot to come back and give a review I guess I will be the first person to not like this iron. Its really not the iron itself because it is very sturdy, the plates are beautiful and the steam controls wonderfully. But I have to have an iron with teeth. If you have the comb chase method down than this may not be an issue for you.
> 
> I also am not sure how I liked the vapor fuel on my hair. I mean it made it look beautiful but my hair felt devoid of moisture. I am wondering if going over it with too many passes adds more VF to your hair and you can over do it? For this reason the fact that it does not have a button like the maxiglide where you can control if it will steam on a pass annoys me. (You can turn off the vapor on the bottom, but its not in a convenient place that is made for you to switch modes with each pass).
> 
> ...


----------



## rastapretty (Apr 6, 2010)

My stylist is willing to get the steamer for me per request ..... And I was wondering who your intern sister contacted in order to get. I will appreciate it if you could provide me with contact info, so I can have my stylist order one for me. Thank you in advance.



It~Can~Grow said:


> Um huh, you cant hold a LHCF member back.  So I admit I became angry at the fact the LaMosca took all of that time arranging the deal and the seller went back on their arrangement.
> 
> That's ok, they made what, a couple hundred when they could have made thousands through us
> 
> ...


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Apr 6, 2010)

rastapretty said:


> My stylist is willing to get the steamer for me per request ..... And I *was wondering who your intern sister contacted in order to get*. I will appreciate it if you could provide me with contact info, so I can have my stylist order one for me. Thank you in advance.


 
Clarification:  Our interns sister owns a styling salon, therefore, she is able to purchase all hair products/appliances from her local beauty supply store at preferred rates.

You have to be a licensed stylist, cosmetology student, etc., in order to  purchase.

HTH


----------



## rastapretty (Apr 18, 2010)

My stylist is licensed and she works for herself. That is why I was wondering who they contacted to get yours, in order for her to purchase one for me.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've used my iron a few times and I must say I'm not all that impressed. I used a Sedu prior to having this and I honestly prefer using regular nexxus heat protect and the Sedu over the Joico. I don't really see a huge difference.

Maybe because I don't flat iron that often I can't tell a big difference. But because I am deathly afraid of heat damage and breakage that I suffered for so many years before, I'm not willing to risk it on some new "miracle" product.

HTH!


----------



## Kurlee (May 19, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## Anacaona (May 19, 2010)

Why, why, why must you all torment me by bringing this thread back again and again!!


----------



## MahoganyJazz (May 25, 2010)

I took a break from heat for a couple of months, and I'm just now using my vapor iron again. I must say, it feels like the very first time.


----------



## cmbodley (May 28, 2010)

still lovin mine...


----------



## Kurlee (May 28, 2010)

^^^ show off


----------



## cmbodley (May 28, 2010)

who me?


----------



## ambs_0587 (May 31, 2010)

has anyone used the joico vapor fuel in a another iron?


----------



## Distorted Barbie (May 31, 2010)

ambs_0587 said:


> has anyone used the joico vapor fuel in a another iron?



I forgot which thread it was in, but I remember someone saying they used the fuel in a maxiglide and it came out fine.


----------



## Auburn (May 31, 2010)

G O N E ! ! !


----------



## Kurlee (May 31, 2010)

Auburn said:


> $125 Joico flat iron only used once. Free $15 refill. Accepting paypal. Ships within 24 hours. Perfect condition. First come first serve. Send me a PM.


how come ur selling?


----------



## Auburn (May 31, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> how come ur selling?



I need the money


----------



## Auburn (Jun 1, 2010)

B U M P I N G


----------



## lala (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got mine for $89 at Cosmo Pro .


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 14, 2010)

man i'm still deciding between this and the maxiglide


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jun 14, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> man i'm still deciding between this and the maxiglide


 I have the maxiglide, call me picky but I don't like it. I have the xp plus like 3 or 4 other flatirons, I need to clean house.


----------



## rastapretty (Jun 14, 2010)

Really? I am looking into getting one myself. Do  you mind providing me with the info in order to purchase one. I will appreciate it.



lala said:


> Just got mine for $89 at Cosmo Pro .


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 14, 2010)

IntoMyhair said:


> I have the maxiglide, call me picky but I don't like it. I have the xp plus like 3 or 4 other flatirons, I need to clean house.


why don't you like it? Is it too big? Doesn't get it straight?


----------



## Wildkat08 (Jul 9, 2010)

So... 2 very specific questions about this iron:

1) Has anyone noticed an actual improvement in the health of their hair from using this iron (it is supposed to be a reconstructing tool) AND

2) Does the steam ironing allow u to combat humidity way better than a regular flat iron? Or is it just as good/ worse?

The answers to these questions will really be the deciding factors leading to whether I'll get this iron. 

Suggest any other iron besides this one for those reasons?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Anacaona (Jul 9, 2010)

Bumping for more views...


----------



## almondjoi85 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wait a second those temps sound pretty hot like it could boil the hair from the inside out... no one is worried about that?


----------



## zamaih (Jul 10, 2010)

Wildkat08 said:


> So... 2 very specific questions about this iron:
> 
> 1) Has anyone noticed an actual improvement in the health of their hair from using this iron (it is supposed to be a reconstructing tool) AND
> 
> ...


 
1.  I don't think the iron necessarily "helps" your hair, it's still heat. But I do think it's less damaging than a regular flat iron. After I use it my hair is really soft and I have not gotten any damage from using it. I've been using it consistently every 2 or 3 weeks since March. 

2. I'm also not sure if it helps combat humidity. My hair does get really straight and I do 2 passes max. I also saran wrap my hair sometimes which helps with smoothing the cuticle. I live in Los Angeles so it isn't really humid. I was in DC a couple weeks ago and my hair held up nicely.

I plan on using the iron tomorrow and I'll post pics so you can see the results. I will say that I do love this iron and I believe it is much better for your hair than a regular flat iron.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Jul 10, 2010)

zamaih said:


> 1. I don't think the iron necessarily "helps" your hair, it's still heat. But I do think it's less damaging than a regular flat iron. After I use it my hair is really soft and I have not gotten any damage from using it. I've been using it consistently every 2 or 3 weeks since March.
> 
> 2. I'm also not sure if it helps combat humidity. My hair does get really straight and I do 2 passes max. I also saran wrap my hair sometimes which helps with smoothing the cuticle. I live in Los Angeles so it isn't really humid. I was in DC a couple weeks ago and my hair held up nicely.
> 
> I plan on using the iron tomorrow and I'll post pics so you can see the results. I will say that I do love this iron and I believe it is much better for your hair than a regular flat iron.


 
Thanks so much for the honest detailed response!! I can't wait to see pics... I think someone else just posted a question about it "boiling" the cuticle. I too am a bit concerned about that.  Guess I'll have to research that and let everyone know what I find. 

Anyone have stories of damages u feel u received solely from direct steam technology?


----------



## zamaih (Jul 11, 2010)

Wildkat08 said:


> Thanks so much for the honest detailed response!! I can't wait to see pics... I think someone else just posted a question about it "boiling" the cuticle. I too am a bit concerned about that. Guess I'll have to research that and let everyone know what I find.
> 
> Anyone have stories of damages u feel u received solely from direct steam technology?


 
Ok, sorry for the delay. I washed my hair yesterday and it looked like this: 







After flat ironing it looked like this: 





I used Carol's daughter products for the first time and blowdried using the tension method. Details on my blog www.astrofashionista.blogspot.com

I'm honestly not concerned with this flat iron boiling the cuticle of my hair. Leobody on youtube has been using the maxiglide for years and she has the most beautiful hair I've ever seen.


----------



## winnettag (Jul 12, 2010)

almondjoi85 said:


> Wait a second those temps sound pretty hot like it could boil the hair from the inside out... no one is worried about that?


 
I'm not.  I haven't read any bad reviews either (granted, some people weren't impressed, but nothing bad happened either)
I have a maxiglide and my hair is fine.  I can't wait to try this Joico iron.


----------



## cmbodley (Jul 12, 2010)

still loving mine, haven't noticed any damage, I use heat about 2-3 times a month.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 2, 2010)

I am thinking about getting this, any new updates. And what exactly does a steamer do?


----------



## keelioness (Aug 6, 2010)

bumping


----------



## MsButterfli (Aug 14, 2010)

bumping too  im bout 85% ready to try this lol


----------



## SleekyHair (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been using this iron for the last 4 months (got it in April) and I love it!  
At first I wasn't that impress with it (it took me a while to figure out how to use it properly lol). I really started to see a difference in my hair after about a 2 months of using it.  My hair feels smoother, looks shiner and I've had less breakage.  I tried using my old Sedu a few weeks ago (to do a comparison) and while the Sedu did a good job, my hair felt drier and didn't look as shiny (it also smelled burnt).  

I've also cut back on protein treatment since using this iron.  I don't want to have a protein overload.


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 16, 2010)

Can this be purchased at ULTA? Didn't see it on the site!


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 16, 2010)

SleekyHair said:


> I've been using this iron for the last 4 months (got it in April) and I love it!
> At first I wasn't that impress with it (it took me a while to figure out how to use it properly lol). I really started to see a difference in my hair after about a 2 months of using it. My hair feels smoother, looks shiner and I've had less breakage. I tried using my old Sedu a few weeks ago (to do a comparison) and while the Sedu did a good job, my hair felt drier and didn't look as shiny (it also smelled burnt).
> 
> I've also cut back on protein treatment since using this iron. I don't want to have a protein overload.


 
Your hair looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice results...Charm, do you have any pics or did I miss it?


----------



## SleekyHair (Aug 16, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Can this be purchased at ULTA? Didn't see it on the site!



It's still not available in stores.  It's been out for several months now so I wonder if they don't plan on releasing it publicly..?  I bought mine at Discount Beauty Center, but its a little cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 16, 2010)

WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF A STEAMER?
WHAT IS SO GREAT ABOUT IT?
WHAT DOES IT DO?
Yes, I am confused, is it like a flat iron?


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 24, 2010)

Any one else find a deal on this-it's soooo expensive!


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 24, 2010)

yea i'm a wait for the hype to die down and i'm just gonna try maxiglide. it's cheaper.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 25, 2010)

I was really obsessed with this tool when it came out but it's way too expensive!! The flat iron I have now is working fine and it's not like I flat iron regularly either. When my flat iron will break down, I'll purchase a Maxiglide instead. Seriously, the only reason I wanted the Kpak flat iron was because It was supposed to reconstruct the hair. I'm pretty sure I can achieve the same result with a good protein leave-in like the one in Aphogee line and a good heat protectant... I'm so happy I didn't give in to my PJism....


----------



## lala (Aug 26, 2010)

rastapretty said:


> Really? I am looking into getting one myself. Do you mind providing me with the info in order to purchase one. I will appreciate it.


 
My Mom's friend who is a salon owner ordered it for me and my Mom picked it up. It was backordered b/c they sold out the 1st week that they got them in. If you have a stylist, it can be ordered for you and you could go pick it up.  You can pay at pickup.


----------



## zamaih (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm selling one of these irons if anyone is interested Here's the link to the thread. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12230405#post12230405


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^ so tempted, but I jut got a ,maxiglide that I LOVE


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay, as of today, how are the owners of this iron liking it? Still a hit? Or have found something else that you prefer?


----------



## PinkAngel (Jan 19, 2011)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Okay, as of today, how are the owners of this iron liking it? Still a hit? Or have found something else that you prefer?



bumping....


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 19, 2011)

I am interested in more feedback on this iron as well.


----------



## SleekyHair (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been using it for over 9 months now and I still love it.  I don't think I will ever go back to "normal" flat irons.  The numbers on the dial of my iron have faded a little bit, but this doesn't bother me because I always use the same temp.


----------



## PinkAngel (Jan 19, 2011)

SleekyHair said:


> I've been using it for over 9 months now and I still love it.  I don't think I will ever go back to "normal" flat irons.  The numbers on the dial of my iron have faded a little bit, but this doesn't bother me because I always use the same temp.



Thanks, how often are you flat ironing?  I'm sooooo close to ordering this flat iron.


----------



## Hysi (Jan 19, 2011)

Can anyone give a comparison with this and the maxiglide? I have maxiglide and solia, which I love both esp the maxi, but what would be the deciding factor in joico and the maxi? Any takers???


----------



## SleekyHair (Jan 19, 2011)

PinkAngel said:


> Thanks, how often are you flat ironing?  I'm sooooo close to ordering this flat iron.



Once a week


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 19, 2011)

SleekyHair said:


> I've been using it for over 9 months now and I still love it.  I don't think I will ever go back to "normal" flat irons.  The numbers on the dial of my iron have faded a little bit, but this doesn't bother me because I always use the same temp.



Your hair is gorgeous.  Are you natural or relaxed?

I have natural hair so I want to select something that will help that.


----------



## SleekyHair (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm relaxed, but my hair doesn't process easily so it's not quite bonelaxed and not quite texlaxed.  It's just kind of like a straight poof ball .  I think this iron would be good for natural hair.  It gets my new growth pretty straight.

I think one of the girls that left a review a few pages ago has natural hair.  Her hair turned out real nice.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have one for sale if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## cmbodley (Jan 27, 2011)

Still loving mine...


----------



## Flor (Jan 27, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> I was really obsessed with this tool when it came out but it's way too expensive!! The flat iron I have now is working fine and it's not like I flat iron regularly either. When my flat iron will break down, I'll purchase a Maxiglide instead. Seriously, the only reason I wanted the Kpak flat iron was because It was supposed to reconstruct the hair. I'm pretty sure I can achieve the same result with a good protein leave-in like the one in Aphogee line and a good heat protectant... *I'm so happy I didn't give in to my PJism*....


 

And so am I


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I am going to cash in some points and get this flat iron.  Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Why have i NEVER heard of this!?!

Where is the loyalty, LHCF?! Smh


----------



## IzleyLee (Jan 31, 2011)

I want that shirt but can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 14, 2011)

Distorted Barbie said:


> I forgot which thread it was in, but I remember someone saying they used the fuel in a maxiglide and it came out fine.


anyone have success with this?


----------



## crystal6002 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have texlaxed hair and it just doesn't keep my hair as straight as I want it.  If you don't want your hair bone straight, then it will work for you.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 22, 2012)

bumping  . . . .


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 22, 2012)

i've been trying to buy this iron. Well actually, i'm just trying to find a price i would like to pay for it lol.
it seems like i can never find it lower than 99 bucks


----------



## PinkAngel (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't know if it's been mentioned in this thread, but Sally's has the knock off version of this iron/solution.


----------



## MsButterfli (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah bumping a super old thread lol...anyone still using theirs? I just got one from Ricky's solely on the fact it was marked down to $19.99 lol he also hooked me up on the vapor fuel too


----------



## la mosca (Jul 5, 2012)

MsButterfli said:


> Yeah bumping a super old thread lol...anyone still using theirs? I just got one from Ricky's solely on the fact it was marked down to $19.99 lol he also hooked me up on the vapor fuel too



I stopped using heat on my hair for the most part, so I haven't used mine in ages.  The next time I flat iron, I'll dust it off and give it a go.  It is a good iron, though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2012)

Any one still using this? Any more reviews with pics/results? Where is it being sold now?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2012)

MsButterfli said:


> Yeah bumping a super old thread lol...anyone still using theirs? I just got one from Ricky's solely on the fact it was marked down to $19.99 lol he also hooked me up on the vapor fuel too


 

Awe man they OOS


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 9, 2012)

Bumping, hoping some stories will appear


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 9, 2012)

i still want one


----------



## Dove56 (Jul 9, 2012)

A stylist I visted for the first time used this on my hair and it was sooo shiny, silky and bouncy! I want want too!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2012)

I been reading reviews of it leaking, breaking into pieces, and shorting out like loud pop and people were saying how glad they were that they didn't have it in their hands when it shorted! Also breaking or whatever the case on them within 2 weeks to few months after purchase or a year later after warranty ran out. Shame to pay so much for something that breaks so easily. If it was way cheaper I would get one though


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2012)

Dove56 said:
			
		

> A stylist I visted for the first time used this on my hair and it was sooo shiny, silky and bouncy! I want want too!



Any pics!?!


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 29, 2012)

bumping . , . . .


----------



## FemmeFatale (Oct 25, 2014)

Kurlee did you ever get it? I am sooo late, this is the first time I'm hearing about this!


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 25, 2014)

FemmeFatale said:


> Kurlee did you ever get it? I am sooo late, this is the first time I'm hearing about this!



I bought the maxi glide instead, but the leaking was erplexed.  I'd love to hear more reviews on this.


----------

